# [How-to] Schnell effizient falten mit einer VM



## Argead (8. Januar 2010)

Ich mache hier mal ein How-To wie man schnell anfängt mittels einer VM effizient und stabil zu falten. Ihr braucht zum Einrichten lediglich wenige Minuten.
Die Anleitung richtet sich eher an Leute die FAH 24/7 auf einem extra Server mit einem i7 laufen lassen.
Für die anderen empfehle ich den Windows SMP: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/19648-howto-smp2-client-einrichten.html

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

1. Warum in einer VM Falten?
2. Download der Programme
3. Installation von Vmware Player
4. Einrichten von Vmware
5. Einrichten der VM und des Clients
6. Einrichten von FAHmon (optional, aber empfehlenswert)
7. losfalten
8. Neuere Versionen selber konfigurieren (optional)
9. Komforteinstellungen (optional)

Es gibt 2 gute Gründe für das Falten in einer VM:
1. Der a2 SMP-Core ist unter Linux viel effizienter (+ 70 - 100%)
2. Die Windows Clients verstehen sich mit manchen Programme (z.B VLC) nicht und können das System destabilisieren

Allerdings braucht man einen (64bit fähigen-) Mehrkerner. 2Kerner funktionieren auch, aber es könnte knapp von den Deadlines her werden, hier kommt es vor allem darauf an, wie lange ein Rechner läuft.
Bei 4Kernern, sollte es keine zeitlichen Probleme geben. 
Während des Spielens sollte man die VM ausschalten.


*Download der Programme

*Zuerst braucht ihr den VMware Player den ihr* hier*   runterladet. 
Das ist zwar nicht die aktuellste Version, aber dafür funktionieren auch 8Kerner.

Dann ladet ihr noch die Linux Images herunter. Sie sind um platz zu sparen mit 7zip (nur noch 20% der Orginalgröße!) gezippt worden. Das hier ist Version 1.0 (Januar 2010)
*V1.0 mit 6.29 Client
**FAH1.0v2-intel-normal.7z
FAH1.0v2-intel-8core.7z
FAH1.0v2-amd.7z*
 *


V1.0
1. **FAHv1-0-intel-normal.7z* *Alternativlink*
*2. **FAHv1-0-intel-8cores.7z* * Alternativlink*
*3. FAHv1-0-amd.7z* * Alternativlink

oder von Rapidshare   downloaden
*  
Um sie nachher zu entpacken braucht ihr 7zip, dass ihr *hier* runterladen könnt.

FAHmon kann *hier* heruntergeladen werden


*Installation

*Zuerst installiert ihr VMWare Player. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine ganz normale Installation, wählt den Zielordner aus und immer "next" klicken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann kommt die Aufforderung zum reboot.

Ihr könnt aber auch erst 7zip installieren. Wenn ihr damit fertig seid -> Neustarten.

*Einrichten*

Nach dem neustart sucht ihr die "FAH.7z.00x" Dateien raus die ihr runtergeldaen habt. Jetzt macht ihr einen Rechtsklick auf "FAH.7z.001"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



->7zip -->Dateien entpacken

Es ist ziemlich egal wohin ihr entpackt, nur die Programme Ordner sollet ihr vermeiden, da ihr sonst mit der UAC Probleme bekommmen könntet.

Jetzt öffnet ihr den VMware Player

Klickt auf File -> Open a Virtual Machine

Navigiert zu dem Ordner in den ihr vorhin entpackt habt.

Dort wählt ihr jetzt die Linux64_FAH.vmx Datei aus.

Jetzt geht ihr auf Edit Virtual Machine Settings und stellt ein wieviele Kerne und Ram die VM zur Verfügung haben soll. Für *Bigadv* braucht ihr mindestens* 3600MB* (7 Kerne, bei *8 Kernen 4600* einstellen).
So jetzt startet ihr die Virtuelle Maschine zum ersten mal. Doppelklickt dafür einfach auf den Namen "Linux64_FAH"

Wählt im Bootmanager aus, ob ihr den Intel oder Amd Kernel wollt. (Dazu später mehr in Komfortoptionen)

Jetzt nervt VMware mit folgender Meldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das Häkchen bei always do selected setzen und auf "Do Not download" klicken.


Wenn Linux gebootet ist seht ihr so ein Fenster



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wichtige habe ich eingekreist. Ihr öffnet jetzt euren Browser und gebt die Adresse ein, die dort steht z. B.: http://192.168.xx.xxx

Dann müsstet ihr diese Seite sehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort könnt ihr den Namen, euer Team (70335) und falls vorhanden den passkey eingeben. Falls ihr Bigadv falten wollt ist ein passkey pflicht!
Am besten macht ihr auch noch ein Häkchen bei "Autostartup", dann startet der Client automatisch mit der VM.
Ich empfehle auch noch ein häkchen bei "enable Langouste De-coupler" zu machen. Dadurch wird eine neue WU heruntergeladen, ohne abzuwarten das das Ergebnis der anderen hochgeladen wurde. Das übernimmt der Langouste De-coupler. Dadurch wird die Zeit in der der Client nichts tut verringert.

Dann klickt ihr auf Submit und seht diese Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort klickt ihr auf den ersten Link und seht dann folgendes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dieser Seite könnt ihr den Client ganz einfach vom Browser aus Steuern. Macht euch also am besten ein Lesezeichen für die Seite.



*FAHmon einrichten*

Um den Fortschritt des Clients zu beobachten benutzt man FAHmon. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klickt auf Client -> Add a new Client



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann öffnet sich folgendes Fenster:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort tragt ihr einen Namen für den Client ein z.B. VM-Client und den Ort wo sich die VM befindet. Um die Adresse herauszufinden wechselt ihr in die VM:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Adresse tragt ihr in FAHmon ein und clickt OK. -> fertig

*Die Virtuelle Maschine beenden
**
*Die VM beendet ihr mit STRG ALT ENTF. (VM -> Send Strg Alt Entf)

 Ich glaube es sollte so funktionieren, ansonsten postet einfach hier.


----------



## Argead (8. Januar 2010)

*Für die, die immer die neuste Version haben müssen.*

Dieses Howto basiert auf der für FAH angepassten Linux Distribution Slackware 64, von Folding@Home - VMWare Player 3.0 and Folding Bigadv Support - LinuxForge.net 
In der Version oben (0.7) habe ich die Einstellungen bereits Userfreundlich eingestellt. Wer direkt von obiger Seite runterlädt, muss noch einige Anpassungen vornehmen.

Da die Tastaturbelegung noch Englisch ist gibt man folgendes ein:





> cd /etc/rc.d/


 für / muss man - benutzen. Hier eine Seite wo man sehen kann auf welchen Tasten die Zeichen sind

Dann schreibt man: 





> vi rc.local


Man navigiert zu einer freien Zeile und drückt dort [EINFG]
Dann schreibt man:





> /usr/bin/loadkeys /usr/share/kbd/keymaps/i386/qwertz/de-latin1-nodeadkeys.map.gz


Dann [ESC] Drücken und :w sowie :q schreiben

Beim nächsten Start wird die Tastenbelegung dann umgestellt.

Um die VM auch ohne Anmeldung herunterzufahren muss man folgendes tun:

cd /etc/
vi inittab
[EINFG]

Dort findet man folgende Zeile:


> # What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".
> ca::ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -t5 -r now


Dort schreibt man dann folgendes hinein:





> # What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".
> #ca::ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -t5 -r now
> ca::ctrlaltdel:/etc/rc.d/rc.0


Wieder
[ESC] 
:w
:q
drücken.
Jetzt kann man die VM mit [STRG][ALT][ENTF] herunterfahren, auch wenn man sich nicht angemeldet hat.

*Automatisch mit dem AMD-Kernel booten
*
Standardmäßig wird vom Intel-Kernel gebootet, das funktioniert zwar auch aber ich nehme an der AMD-Kernel ist performanter/stabiler wenn man ein AMD-System hat.

Um Einzustellen, das automatisch der AMD-Kernel ausgewählt wird muss man folgendes tun:

1. Sich anmelden
2. cd /etc/ eingeben
3. vi lilo.conf eingeben
4. Folgendes Einfügen


> boot = /dev/hda
> append=" vt.default_utf8=0 fastboot hdb=noprobe hdd=noprobe quiet"
> prompt
> timeout = 30
> ...


Ihr navigiert dazu dorthin und drückt dann [EINFG]. Dann fügt es ein. Dann drückt ihr [ESC] und schreibt noch :w und danach :q
Dann tippt ihr noch " lilo -v " ein.

Falls ihr nach dieser Änderung keinen Internetzugriff in der VM mehr habt, müsst ihr folgendes tun:

die Datei /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules anpassen:



> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:0c:29:ae:d6:cd", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="_*eth0*_"


----------



## Argead (8. Januar 2010)

*Komfortoptionen

*Man kann die VM natürlich auch automatisch (verzögert)bei der Anmeldung starten lassen.

Dafür öffnet ihr die Aufgabenplanung (als Admin)

1. Klickt auf "Aufgabenplanungsbibliothek"
2.Klickt auf "eine neue Aufgabe erstellen" (rechte Seite)
3. Dann öffnet sich dieses Fenster:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dort geb ihr der Aufgabe einen Namen und eine Beschreibung. Ihr solltet noch überprüfen ob die richtigen Benutzerkonten ausgewählt sind.
4.Dann wechselt ihr zum Reiter "Trigger":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dort klickt ihr auf Neu und stellt folgendes ein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5.Dann wechselt ihr zu "Aktionen" und klickt dort ebenfalls auf "Neu"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Folgt den Anweisungen im Bild
Klickt auf OK.
Jetzt sollte es so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt könnt ihr wieder auf OK klicken und die Aufgabe ist fertig


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2010)

Super gemacht .


----------



## n00b (9. Januar 2010)

Gefällt!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (9. Januar 2010)

Super gemacht und gefällt sehr .


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2010)

Kann ich mich nur anschliessen - spitzenmässig


----------



## klefreak (10. Januar 2010)

sehr gut gemacht !!

hoffentlich hältst du das auch eine zeit lang aktuell 

ps: wie viel mehr ppd ausbeute bekommt man mit diesem image, im vergleich zu einem vollwertigen vm-ubuntu.. ?


----------



## Henninges (10. Januar 2010)

ich bekomme keine ip adresse zum konfigurieren angezeigt...


----------



## Argead (10. Januar 2010)

Ich update mal die Dateien, dann sollte es funktionieren.

So habe sie jetzt sowohl auf Skydrive als auch auf NFSgames server hochgeladen.
Das Problem lag anscheinend daran, dass ich am bootmanager rumgefummelt habe, ist aber behoben.


----------



## Henninges (10. Januar 2010)

bekomme trotz neuem image die meldung in vm...eth0 not found steht dort im übrigen auch...


----------



## Argead (10. Januar 2010)

Komisch, keine Ahnung woran das liegt.

Hiermit sollte es gehen:

die Datei /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules anpassen:
 (1. cd /etc/udev/rules.d/   
 2. vi 70-persistent-net.rules)  



> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:0c:29:ae:d6:cd", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="_*eth0*_"



Danach reboot.

Der Benutzername ist "fah". Kein Passwort.


----------



## Henninges (10. Januar 2010)

wo finde ich die ?


----------



## Argead (10. Januar 2010)

du loggst dich ein (User: fah , kein passwort, also enter)

dann gibst du: "cd /etc/udev/rules.d/ " ein
danach: "vi 70-persistent-net.rules"

Dann siehst du:



> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:0c:29:ae:d6:cd", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="_*eth1*_"



Du gehst mit den Pfeiltasten zum blaugefärbten und drückst [EINFG].
Jetzt müsste unten rechts Input stehen.
Du änderst die 1 in 0 sodass da folgendes steht:


> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:0c:29:ae:d6:cd", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="_*eth0*_"



Dann drückst du [ESC].
jetzt noch ":w [Enter]"
und ":q [Enter]"
Dann rebooten mit VM -> send STRG ALT ENTF


----------



## Henninges (10. Januar 2010)

bin linux noob...danke für die hilfe...scheint jetzt zu laufen.


----------



## Argead (10. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube ich habe die Ursache herausgefunden:

Es passiert immer, wenn ich den Ordner irgendwohin verschiebe und von dort starte. Werde mal schauen, was sich da machen lässt.
Es liegt also irgendwie an VMware. Irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## mattinator (11. Januar 2010)

Schickes How-To. Hättes hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ng-mit-2-x-gtx-275-und-q9550.html#post1373994 ja mal schreiben könnnen, dass Du alles zusammengefasst hast.


----------



## Argead (11. Januar 2010)

Ja hätt ich machen können.

Sag mal hast du ne Idee warum immer, wenn ich den Ordner (mit der vmx) irgendwohin verschiebe und von dort starte eth0 auf eth1 umgestellt wird?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Januar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> *Die Virtuelle Maschine beenden
> **
> *Die VM beendet ihr mit STRG ALT ENTF.


Wenn ich meinen PC ausschalte, suspende ich davor die VM, geht viel schneller als VM herunterfahren. Und Resume geht schneller als die VM komplett neu booten.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Januar 2010)

Beim speichern des Zustandes verstellt sich bei mir immer das Datum und die Uhrzeit der VM, somit gibts Probleme mit den Deadlines, weil der Client hoffnungslos durcheinanderkommt.


----------



## mattinator (12. Januar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Sag mal hast du ne Idee warum immer, wenn ich den Ordner (mit der vmx) irgendwohin verschiebe und von dort starte eth0 auf eth1 umgestellt wird?



Du verschiebst sicher auf einem Rechner ? Mach mal 'ne Sicherungskopie der Linux64_FAH.vmx und vergleiche sie nach dem Verschieben und Start der VM mit der im neuen Verzeichnis (z.B. mit WinMerge, WinMerge). Falls es Unterschiede gibt, poste sie mal.
Ich weiß eigentlich nur, dass die MAC-Adresse geändert wird, wenn man die VM auf einen anderen Rechner kopiert / verschiebt.
Übrigens habe ich den Netzwerk-Adapter meiner VM auf bridged umgestellt, damit ich bei Bedarf transparent mit PuTTY (ssh) auf die VM komme. Da Sollte aber eigentlich kein Zusammenhang mit dem von Dir geschilderten Effekt existieren.


----------



## Argead (12. Januar 2010)

Ich benutze deshalb NAT, weil bridged irgendwie nicht funktioniert. Da zeigt er zwar ne IP (169.irgendwas..) aber verbinden kann man sich nicht mit der.

Nach dem Verschieben sind sie gleich. Wenn man dann die Kopie öffnet und wieder schließt. 
Der Unterschied ist tatsächlich bei den Netzwerkadressen

Original:


> ethernet0.generatedAddress = "00:0c:29:ca:ed:79"
> uuid.location = "56 4d 55 01 8e 7a 33 8a-d3 48 de 8e 5b ca ed 79"
> uuid.bios = "56 4d 55 01 8e 7a 33 8a-d3 48 de 8e 5b ca ed 79"



Kopie:


> ethernet0.generatedAddress = "00:0c:29:*df:2b:b1*"
> uuid.location = "56 4d *75 ab f8 15 fa 07-b1 e4 2d 0e 54 df 2b b1*"
> uuid.bios = "56 4d *75 ab f8 15 fa 07-b1 e4 2d 0e 54 df 2b b1*"



Irgendwelche Tipps wie man das vermeiden kann?


----------



## mattinator (12. Januar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Ich benutze deshalb NAT, weil bridged irgendwie nicht funktioniert. Da zeigt er zwar ne IP (169.irgendwas..) aber verbinden kann man sich nicht mit der.
> 
> Nach dem Verschieben sind sie gleich. Wenn man dann die Kopie öffnet und wieder schließt.
> Der Unterschied ist tatsächlich bei den Netzwerkadressen
> ...



Füge vor dem Start der VM mal folgende Zeile ein in die Linux64_FAH.vmx:



> uuid.action = "keep"


----------



## Argead (12. Januar 2010)

Das produziert einen Fehler: "Variable uuid already defined"


----------



## mattinator (12. Januar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Das produziert einen Fehler: "Variable uuid already defined"



Bei mir gab's gerade keine Fehlermeldung, poste mal Deine komplette vmx.


----------



## Argead (12. Januar 2010)

Hier, hoffe es hilft.



> #!/usr/bin/vmplayer
> .encoding = "windows-1252"
> 
> # Filename: Linux64_FAH.vmx
> ...


----------



## mattinator (12. Januar 2010)

Jo, hat's. Da ist schon / noch ein Eintrag drin:



> # Unique ID for the virtual machine will be created
> *uuid.action = "create"
> *.
> .
> ...


Die Zeile mit dem rot markierten Eintrag löschen und am besten die andere Zeile der Übersichtlichkeit halber nach oben verschieben.


----------



## Argead (12. Januar 2010)

Danke so funkionierts, werde ich ändern und neu-hochladen.

Edit: done. @NFS-game, den link zu deinem server hab ich rausgenommen da ich die Dateien dort icht aktualisieren konnte

Edit: die Dateien sind auch wieder auf NFSgames Server.
Außerdem habe ich die Empfehlung hinzugefügt den Langouste De-coupler zu aktivieren.


----------



## Schmicki (14. Januar 2010)

Tolles How-to!

Ich falte erst knapp einen Monat und taste mich langsam an die Materie ran. Alleine hätte ich es nichtmal versucht unter Linux  zu falten. Aber mit diesem How-to ist es wirklich kinderleicht! Ich habs installiert und nun rennen die vier Kerne meines Prozis wie bekloppt. 5100 PPD mit einem i7 auf Standardtakt.

Vielen Dank für dieses How-to!


----------



## Julian Kruck (14. Januar 2010)

Wer hats erfunden?
sehr schön gemacht hät ich ned so schön zambracht


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Januar 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> 5100 PPD mit einem i7 auf Standardtakt.


Der i7 hat ja Hyperthreading. Weil F@H nur so viele Threads verwendet, wie Kerne physisch vorhanden sind, lastet ein SMP-Client den i7 nur zu ~50% aus, weshalb man da gerne 2 SMP-Clients verwendet.

Beherrscht VMware Hyperthreading? Wenn ja, kann man einfach 8 Kerne einstellen, ansonsten 2 VMs. Damit könntest du deine Faltleistung erheblich steigern.


----------



## Argead (14. Januar 2010)

Ja man muss in den VMware Einstellungen 8 (oder 7 wenn man einen freilassen will) Kerne einstellen. In der Webkonfiguration des Clients muss dann dieselbe Anzahl einstellen.
Es kann sein dass der Client dann mehr Ram verbraucht.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. Januar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> oder 7 wenn man einen freilassen will


Ich lasse keinen Kern frei. Sinnvoller ist es, wenn man der VM im Taskmanager eine niedrige Priorität zuweist, so bekommen die Windows-Programme genug Leistung und trotzdem kann man eine maximale Faltleistung erhalten.



> Es kann sein dass der Client dann mehr Ram verbraucht.


Eine VM mit 8 Kernen dürfte immer noch weniger RAM verbrauchen, als 2 VMs.


----------



## Schmicki (14. Januar 2010)

@Argead
Ich habe HT eingeschaltet und auch in der Config auf 8 Kerne geändert. Aber die VM kann nur vier Kerne verwalten. Zumindest in dieser Version.

Aber auf vier Kerne läuft es wunderbar mit einer Auslastung von 100%. Zusätzlich lasse ich noch eine GTX260 falten. Dabei kann man immer noch ohne Probleme durchs Netz surfen. Volle Auslastung auf 8 Kerne möchte ich meinem Prozi auch nicht antun, weil ich nur den Boxed-Lüfter drauf hab.


----------



## mattinator (15. Januar 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Ich habe HT eingeschaltet und auch in der Config auf 8 Kerne geändert. Aber die VM kann nur vier Kerne verwalten. Zumindest in dieser Version.



In welcher Config hast Du die 8 Kerne eingetragen, vom Folding-Client ?

Welche VMware Software hast Du ? Der Player 3.0 sollte alle Kerne unterstützen, hier ein Auszug aus dem Handbuch:



> Using Virtual Symmetric Multiprocessing
> Virtual Symmetric Multiprocessing (SMP), you can assign *up to four or more virtual processors* to a virtual machine on any host machine that has four logical processors.
> The following are all considered to have four or more logical processors:
> 
> ...


Wenn Du es doch mal testen willst und die Konfiguration im grafischen Frontend des Players nicht auf 8 Kerne anpassen kannst, trage es mal vor dem Start der VM manuell in der vmx-Datei ein:


> numvcpus = "8"


Ungerade Zahlen gehen scheinbar nur so (habe ich mit meinem Q9550 und drei Kernen probiert).


----------



## Knutowskie (15. Januar 2010)

Could not get ID from Server...


Woran liegts? Ich hab echt kein Plan...


----------



## Schmicki (15. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Der Player 3.0 sollte alle Kerne unterstützen


In den VM-Settings kann man nur vier Kerne auswählen. Die vmx-Datei habe ich noch nicht bearbeitet. Aber mir reichen im Moment auch vier Kerne. Bei ausgelasteten 8 Kernen gehen die Kerntemperaturen über 70°C. Boxed-Lüfter *hust*

Nun gibt es aber ein neues Problem. Die erste WU wurde durchgekaut aber der Client kann die fertige WU nicht hochladen:


> .
> .
> .
> [08:18:43] Loaded queue successfully.
> ...


Jetzt knabbert der Client an einer neuen WU.
Gestern hat der Client schon einige Male versucht die fertige WU hochzuladen, aber ohne Erfolg. Sind da die Server überlastet oder gibt es vielleicht einen anderen Grund dafür? Ich meine, es kann ja nicht an mir liegen!


----------



## Argead (15. Januar 2010)

Wenn du "enable Langouste De-coupler" ausgewählt hast (bei der Konfiguration) blockiert die Einstellung den Upload, damit der Client sich sofort eine neue Wu holt und lädt die Ergebnisse selber hoch.

Du kannst an der Netzwerkauslastung beobachten, oder auch einfach an der Punktegutschrift nachher sehen das es hochgeladen wurde.


----------



## Schmicki (15. Januar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Wenn du "enable Langouste De-coupler" ausgewählt hast...


Habe ich eingeschaltet.



Argead schrieb:


> Du kannst an der Netzwerkauslastung beobachten, oder auch einfach an der Punktegutschrift nachher sehen das es hochgeladen wurde.


Juchu!  Die Punkte wurden gutgeschrieben. Ich war einfach zu ungeduldig, aber ich habe auch nicht mitbekommen, dass etwas hochgeladen worden ist.

Dank an Argead!


----------



## mattinator (15. Januar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Wenn du "enable Langouste De-coupler" ausgewählt hast (bei der Konfiguration) blockiert die Einstellung den Upload, damit der Client sich sofort eine neue Wu holt und lädt die Ergebnisse selber hoch.
> 
> Du kannst an der Netzwerkauslastung beobachten, oder auch einfach an der Punktegutschrift nachher sehen das es hochgeladen wurde.



Unter /tmp/langouste werden die Upload-Protokolle als langouste-helper-<pid>.log gespeichert, z.B.:



> .
> .
> .
> Launch directory: /tmp/langouste/1919/clientdir
> ...


Mometan migriere ich das Protokoll noch manuell in die FAHlog.txt und die lokale Anzahl der Projekte in die client.cfg:



> local=33


Mal sehen, ich habe noch einen feature-request beim langouste-Entwickler im Folding-Forum laufen, dass es gleich mitgemacht wird (Folding Forum • View topic - Langouste -- WU upload/download de-coupler [Linux only]). Vielleicht probiere ich auch mal selbst eine Anpassung, sollte das Script langouste-helper.sh im fah-Verzeichnis sein.

Habe gerade "mal gesehen", die Anpassung im langouste ist wahrscheinlich kritisch, da das fah-executable die client.cfg und FAHlog.txt die ganze Zeit geöffnet halten. Werde wohl mal versuchen, für das /etc/rc.d/init.d/rc.local_shutdown ein kleines plugin-script schreiben, das diese Migration vornimmt. Damit sind die Werte zwar nicht gleich online verfügbar, stehen aber beim nächsten Start korrekt in der Client.cfg bzw. FAHlog.txt / FAHlog-Prev.txt.


----------



## Argead (15. Januar 2010)

Das Langouste log ist auch unter http://ipdervm/langouste.php verfügbar.

Das ist ein bischen einfacher zu erreichen.


----------



## crackajack (15. Januar 2010)

manuell selber basteln dauert zwar nicht unglaublich lange, aber so ist's dann nochmal bedeutend einfacher.
Warum f@h das nicht selber anbietet, ist verwunderlich. Gerade mit steigender Zahl an Quads und vor allem den i-Cores, würde das den Output doch drastisch steigern ohne das sich in allerhand Foren Leute unabhängig voneinander um sowas kümmern müssten und jeder Stunden reinsteckt. Arbeiten aufsplitten macht ja nur dann Sinn wenn eben nicht jeder dasselbe bearbeitet... das müsste ein grid-project eig. wissen.


----------



## PCTom (15. Januar 2010)

mmh wie siehts mit Vista und VM aus keine Unterstützung gefunden


----------



## Julian Kruck (15. Januar 2010)

Klar geht das habs selber am laufen


----------



## PCTom (15. Januar 2010)

ahh OK dann werd ich es mal probieren mit VM

super Anleitung  funzt wie beschrieben und mein CPU faltet jetzt mit 100%


----------



## PCTom (16. Januar 2010)

sry doppelpost

ein kleines prob hab die WU mit der VM beendet dann scheint aber ein schreibfehler aufgetreten zu sein es startet auch keine neue bitte um hilfe


--- Opening Log file [January 15 22:17:33 UTC] 


# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.24R3

http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /usr/local/fah
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -smp 4 

[22:17:33] - Ask before connecting: No
[22:17:33] - Proxy: localhost:8080
[22:17:33] - User name: PCTom (Team 70335)
[22:17:33] - User ID: 2FA3397669AAA5CB
[22:17:33] - Machine ID: 1
[22:17:33] 
[22:17:33] Loaded queue successfully.
[22:17:33] 
[22:17:33] + Processing work unit
[22:17:33] Core required: FahCore_a2.exe
[22:17:33] Core found.
[22:17:33] Working on queue slot 01 [January 15 22:17:33 UTC]
[22:17:33] + Working ...
[22:17:34] 
[22:17:34] *------------------------------*
[22:17:34] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[22:17:34] Version 2.10 (Sun Aug 30 03:43:28 CEST 2009)
[22:17:34] 
[22:17:34] Preparing to commence simulation
[22:17:34] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[22:17:43] - Looking at optimizations...
[22:17:43] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[22:17:43] - Files status OK
[22:17:44] - Expanded 5003475 -> 24742709 (decompressed 494.5 percent)
[22:17:45] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=5003475 data_size=24742709, decompressed_data_size=24742709 diff=0
[22:17:45] - Digital signature verified
[22:17:45] 
[22:17:45] Project: 2662 (Run 1, Clone 270, Gen 85)
[22:17:45] 
[22:17:45] Entering M.D.
[22:17:54] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
[22:24:47] Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
[22:31:38] Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
[22:38:16] Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
[22:45:04] Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
[22:51:39] Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
[22:58:51] Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
[23:06:04] Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
[23:16:08] Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
[23:22:32] Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
[23:28:47] Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
[23:34:57] Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
[23:41:07] Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
[23:47:16] Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
[23:53:25] Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
[23:59:34] Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
[00:05:43] Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
[00:11:52] Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
[00:18:02] Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps  (18%)
[00:24:12] Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps  (19%)
[00:30:21] Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps  (20%)
[00:36:31] Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps  (21%)
[00:42:40] Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps  (22%)
[00:48:50] Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps  (23%)
[00:54:59] Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps  (24%)
[01:01:06] Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
[01:07:24] Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
[01:13:41] Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
[01:19:58] Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
[01:26:16] Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps  (29%)
[01:32:32] Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps  (30%)
[01:38:50] Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps  (31%)
[01:45:07] Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
[01:51:24] Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
[01:57:42] Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
[02:03:59] Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps  (35%)
[02:10:14] Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps  (36%)
[02:16:32] Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps  (37%)
[02:22:50] Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps  (38%)
[02:29:08] Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps  (39%)
[02:35:26] Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps  (40%)
[02:41:43] Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps  (41%)
[02:48:01] Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps  (42%)
[02:54:18] Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps  (43%)
[03:00:36] Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps  (44%)
[03:06:54] Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps  (45%)
[03:13:07] Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps  (46%)
[03:19:17] Completed 117500 out of 250000 steps  (47%)
[03:25:28] Completed 120000 out of 250000 steps  (48%)
[03:31:38] Completed 122500 out of 250000 steps  (49%)
[03:37:48] Completed 125000 out of 250000 steps  (50%)
[03:43:58] Completed 127500 out of 250000 steps  (51%)
[03:50:07] Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps  (52%)
[03:56:17] Completed 132500 out of 250000 steps  (53%)
[04:02:26] Completed 135000 out of 250000 steps  (54%)
[04:08:37] Completed 137500 out of 250000 steps  (55%)
[04:14:46] Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps  (56%)
[04:20:56] Completed 142500 out of 250000 steps  (57%)
[04:27:06] Completed 145000 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
[04:33:16] Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
[04:39:26] Completed 150000 out of 250000 steps  (60%)
[04:45:36] Completed 152500 out of 250000 steps  (61%)
[04:51:46] Completed 155000 out of 250000 steps  (62%)
[04:57:56] Completed 157500 out of 250000 steps  (63%)
[05:04:06] Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps  (64%)
[05:10:16] Completed 162500 out of 250000 steps  (65%)
[05:16:26] Completed 165000 out of 250000 steps  (66%)
[05:22:36] Completed 167500 out of 250000 steps  (67%)
[05:28:49] Completed 170000 out of 250000 steps  (68%)
[05:35:07] Completed 172500 out of 250000 steps  (69%)
[05:41:24] Completed 175000 out of 250000 steps  (70%)
[05:47:42] Completed 177500 out of 250000 steps  (71%)
[05:54:00] Completed 180000 out of 250000 steps  (72%)
[06:00:18] Completed 182500 out of 250000 steps  (73%)
[06:06:37] Completed 185000 out of 250000 steps  (74%)
[06:12:54] Completed 187500 out of 250000 steps  (75%)
[06:19:13] Completed 190000 out of 250000 steps  (76%)
[06:25:32] Completed 192500 out of 250000 steps  (77%)
[06:31:48] Completed 195000 out of 250000 steps  (78%)
[06:38:07] Completed 197500 out of 250000 steps  (79%)
[06:44:25] Completed 200000 out of 250000 steps  (80%)
[06:50:44] Completed 202500 out of 250000 steps  (81%)
[06:57:03] Completed 205000 out of 250000 steps  (82%)
[07:03:21] Completed 207500 out of 250000 steps  (83%)
[07:09:43] Completed 210000 out of 250000 steps  (84%)
[07:16:07] Completed 212500 out of 250000 steps  (85%)
[07:22:26] Completed 215000 out of 250000 steps  (86%)
[07:29:20] Completed 217500 out of 250000 steps  (87%)
[07:35:56] Completed 220000 out of 250000 steps  (88%)
[07:42:26] Completed 222500 out of 250000 steps  (89%)
[07:48:49] Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps  (90%)
[07:55:10] Completed 227500 out of 250000 steps  (91%)
[08:01:42] Completed 230000 out of 250000 steps  (92%)
[08:08:21] Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps  (93%)
[08:15:27] Completed 235000 out of 250000 steps  (94%)
[08:22:15] Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps  (95%)
[08:28:40] Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96%)
[08:35:28] Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps  (97%)
[08:42:14] Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98%)
[08:48:52] Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
[08:55:15] Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
[08:55:16] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[08:55:26] 
[08:55:26] Finished Work Unit:
[08:55:26] - Reading up to 21421872 from "work/wudata_01.trr": Read 21421872
[08:55:27] trr file hash check passed.
[08:55:27] - Reading up to 5048388 from "work/wudata_01.xtc": Read 5048388
[08:55:27] xtc file hash check passed.
[08:55:27] edr file hash check passed.
[08:55:27] logfile size: 185714
[08:55:27] Leaving Run
[08:55:30] - Writing 26805758 bytes of core data to disk...
[08:55:31]   ... Done.
[08:55:53] - Shutting down core
[08:55:53] 
[08:55:53] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [January 16 09:00:53 UTC] 


# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.24R3

http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /usr/local/fah
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -smp 4 

[09:00:53] - Ask before connecting: No
[09:00:53] - Proxy: localhost:8080
[09:00:53] - User name: PCTom (Team 70335)
[09:00:53] - User ID: 2FA3397669AAA5CB
[09:00:53] - Machine ID: 1
[09:00:53] 
[09:00:53] Loaded queue successfully.
[09:00:53] 
[09:00:53] + Processing work unit
[09:00:53] Core required: FahCore_a2.exe
[09:00:53] Core found.
[09:00:53] Working on queue slot 01 [January 16 09:00:53 UTC]
[09:00:53] + Working ...
[09:00:53] 
[09:00:53] *------------------------------*
[09:00:53] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[09:00:53] Version 2.10 (Sun Aug 30 03:43:28 CEST 2009)
[09:00:53] 
[09:00:53] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:00:53] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[09:00:53] Working with standard loops on this executio
[09:00:53] Project: 0 (Run 0, Clone 0, Gen 0)
[09:00:53] 
[09:00:53] Error: Could not write local file.  Exiting.
[09:00:53] 0)
[09:00:53] 
[09:00:53] Error: Could not write local file.  Exiting.
[09:00:58] - Shutting down core
[09:01:03]   Exiting.
[09:01:08] - Shutting down core

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [January 16 09:14:57 UTC] 


# Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.24R3

http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: /usr/local/fah
Executable: ./fah6
Arguments: -smp 4 

[09:14:57] - Ask before connecting: No
[09:14:57] - Proxy: localhost:8080
[09:14:57] - User name: PCTom (Team 70335)
[09:14:57] - User ID: 2FA3397669AAA5CB
[09:14:57] - Machine ID: 1
[09:14:57] 
[09:14:57] Loaded queue successfully.
[09:14:57] 
[09:14:57] + Processing work unit
[09:14:57] Core required: FahCore_a2.exe
[09:14:57] Core found.
[09:14:57] Working on queue slot 01 [January 16 09:14:57 UTC]
[09:14:57] + Working ...
[09:14:57] 
[09:14:57] *------------------------------*
[09:14:57] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[09:14:57] Version 2.10 (Sun Aug 30 03:43:28 CEST 2009)
[09:14:57] 
[09:14:57] Preparing to commence simulation
[09:14:57] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[09:15:07] - Looking at optimizations...
[09:15:07] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[09:15:07] - Files status OK
[09:15:07] Error: Missing work file=<>
[09:15:07] 
[09:15:07] Project: 0 (Run 0, Clone 0, Gen 0)
[09:15:07] 
[09:15:07] Error: Could not write local file.  Exiting.
[09:15:12] - Shutting down core


----------



## Muschkote (16. Januar 2010)

Meine Vermutung ist, dass du den Clienten zu früh geschlossen hast. 

[08:55:53] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
Folding@Home Client Shutdown.

Ich denke der war noch nicht fertig damit. Weil ja auch nix versendet wurde. Vieleicht kann man die noch retten allerdings weiss ich nicht wie.


----------



## PCTom (16. Januar 2010)

er hatte alles schon ne Weile auf 100% mal schauen was passiert jetzt steht am Ende "Please wait" also werd ich warten
mir ist auch aufgefallen das die zeit nicht ganz übereingestimmt hat

bringt auch nichts läuft nicht mehr weiter, war wohl nichts bei mir mit VM


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Januar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Beim speichern des Zustandes verstellt sich bei mir immer das Datum und die Uhrzeit der VM, somit gibts Probleme mit den Deadlines, weil der Client hoffnungslos durcheinanderkommt.


Ich habe auch gemerkt, dass die Zeit dann nicht mehr stimmt, aber Probleme mit den Deadlines habe ich nicht. Was passiert ist z.B. dass FahMon bei der gerade frisch gedownloadeten WU anzeigt "Heruntergeladen: vor 20h".


----------



## PCTom (16. Januar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gemerkt, dass die Zeit dann nicht mehr stimmt, aber Probleme mit den Deadlines habe ich nicht. Was passiert ist z.B. dass FahMon bei der gerade frisch gedownloadeten WU anzeigt "Heruntergeladen: vor 20h".



bei mir ist seitdem Stillstand kann die WU nicht mehr abgeben  da mein Rechner keine 24 Stunden an ist wird es wohl immer zu diesen Problem kommen wenn ich VM beende


----------



## The Master of MORARE (16. Januar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gemerkt, dass die Zeit dann nicht mehr stimmt, aber Probleme mit den Deadlines habe ich nicht. Was passiert ist z.B. dass FahMon bei der gerade frisch gedownloadeten WU anzeigt "Heruntergeladen: vor 20h".



Ich Falte zwar ohne VM, jedoch habe ich die selben Probleme. Irgendwie ist die Uhrzeit in der Konsole am herumspinnen. Das geht mir schon so, seitdem es die neuen Projekte auf meine GPUs geschafft haben .

Ich werde ihn mal zum Test Komplett vom Netz nehmen und alle Clienten ihrer Aufzeichnungen berauben .


----------



## PCTom (16. Januar 2010)

ich hab meinen Linux Client gelöscht und einen neuen Client erstellt und der faltet jetzt wieder an einer ähnlichen WU 
schade nur das ich 12 Stunden und 2000 Punkte verschenkt habe  ich werde VM auch schliessen wenn das Prob nochmal auftritt falte ich ohne VM weiter

hää was soll das jetzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nette Prozentzahl


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2010)

Du warst einfach zu ungeduldig. Es kann bis zu 45min dauern bis er nach dem "FINISHED_UNIT" die Resultate packt und versendet. Ist aber ein typischer Anfängerfehler. Ambesten du löschst den Ordner "work" und die Datei "queue.dat" im Faltverzeichnis und startetst den Client wieder. Aber sei diesmal nicht so ungeduldig .


----------



## PCTom (16. Januar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Du warst einfach zu ungeduldig. Es kann bis zu 45min dauern bis er nach dem "FINISHED_UNIT" die Resultate packt und versendet. Ist aber ein typischer Anfängerfehler. Ambesten du löschst den Ordner "work" und die Datei "queue.dat" im Faltverzeichnis und startetst den Client wieder. Aber sei diesmal nicht so ungeduldig .



ok hab sogar den client neu eingerichtet  werd diesmal warten


----------



## Argead (17. Januar 2010)

Update:

Version 1.0 ist oben

Verbesserungen:

-autologin
-schnellerer Bootvorgang
-(etwas) weniger Ramverbrauch
-Kernel-update
-Neue Webadministrationsfunktionen
-den Client über ein Webinterface steuern


und noch ein bischen mehr.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. Januar 2010)

Ich habe die Dateien auf Rapidshare geuppt, als Premiumuser kann man da schneller downloaden als von den oben verlinkten Servern.
Download Rapidshare Folding@Home VM


----------



## crackajack (18. Januar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Beim speichern des Zustandes verstellt sich bei mir immer das Datum und die Uhrzeit der VM, somit gibts Probleme mit den Deadlines, weil der Client hoffnungslos durcheinanderkommt.


im client kann man doch irgendwas von wegen "ignore deadline information" oder so einstellen.
Soweit ich das verstanden habe ignoriert er dann die lokale Uhr und faltet weiter auch wenn er demnach eig. schon überfällig ist. Muss man dann aber halt selber wissen ob man nicht schon tatsächlich schon zu spät dran ist.


----------



## mattinator (18. Januar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Beim speichern des Zustandes verstellt sich bei mir immer das Datum und die Uhrzeit der VM, somit gibts Probleme mit den Deadlines, weil der Client hoffnungslos durcheinanderkommt.



Ich habe über die WEB-"Folding@home client configuration" den *NTPD* für die Zeitsynchronisation aktiviert und keine Probleme mit der Uhrzeit in der virtuellen Maschine. Läuft zwar nur ca. 16/7, aber die Zeit stimmt immer. Kann aber sein, dass dieses Problem sehr vom Prozessor-Typ abhängt. Die VMware-Tools (zur Zeitsynchronisation mit dem Host) sind in der VM ja nicht installiert. Das wäre evtl. eine Möglichkeit, wobei dann wahrscheinlich die Kernel-Sources, Development Tools etc. erforderlich wären, da es sicher keinen vorbereiteten Build der Tools für diesen Kernel gibt.

Edit 1: Problem

Habe jetzt in meiner Linux-VM das erste Projekt 2665 (FahCore_a1.exe). Leider faltet die VM (auch nach Neustart) nur mit einem Kern auf ca. 100%, die anderen drei nur ca. 35, 45, 55. Dementsprechend sind die PPD (ca. 2000 gegenüber 4000 mit FahCore_a2.exe). Im Windows ist die Auslastung auch entsprechend. Der Effekt ist ohne Nutzung weiterer Programme im Windows und bei zus. Folding mit zwei GPU-Clients gleich. Hier ein Auszug aus dem Protokoll:



> [15:33:40] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
> [15:33:40] Version 1.74 (November 27, 2006)
> [15:33:41]
> [15:33:41] Preparing to commence simulation
> ...


Kennt jemand den Effekt ? Alle anderen Projekte vorher (FahCore_a2.exe) sind mit voller Auslastung auf allen vier Kernen gelaufen.

Edit 2: Falls jemand das gleiche Problem hat, ich habe die Antwort gerade selbst im Folding@Home-Forum gefunden (http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=7458&p=95176&hilit=2665+ppd#p94970 ):



> FahCore_a1 does not scale well. Those words mean that with twice as many CPU-cores, it doesn't run twice as fast even though logically, you'd think it might. There is no easy solution for that problem.
> 
> In fact, FahCore_a1 does produce good scientific results but the points (and the speed) are much more variable than other FahCore's. Those projects which were started with FahCore_a1 will be completed with FahCore_a1, whether it runs on Windows or on Linux.


----------



## Argead (18. Januar 2010)

Ich habe das How-to ein wenig geupdatet und neue Bilder zur Webadministration hinzugefügt.
Besonders gut finde ich das man den Client aus dem Browser heraus pausieren und weitermachen lassen kann.


----------



## Cheater (18. Januar 2010)

Hiho,

Also bis jetzt hat mich immer die für mich sehr umständliche Konfiguration für F@H abgeschreckt. Als ich jetzt dein Tutorial gelesen habe, dacht ich mir es ist ja doch nicht so schwer 
Ein Punkt macht mich aber dennoch unsicher.

Ich habe "nur" einen C2D E6400 @2,5 GHz. Dieser läuft auch maximal 4-6 Stunden am Tag. Daher frage ich mich nun, ob diese Zeit für die Aufgaben reichen würde, da du extra auf das Problem hingewiesen hast. Daher würde ich die "Arbeiten" bequem schaffen, oder würde es Zeit Probleme geben?

MfG Cheater

Edit: Brauch ich von FahMon den Linux oder den Windows Client?


----------



## Argead (18. Januar 2010)

Danke erstmal für das Lob 

Ich weiß nicht ob die Deadlines flexibel vergeben werden.
Wenn nicht, würdest du es wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen. Mein phenom 2 @3,2 GHz braucht ~8 Stunden, mit nem Core 2 @ 2,5 wärns dann wahrscheinlich so ~22h. Wenn er nur 4-6 Stunden läuft haut das mit 3 Tagen nicht hin.
Es kann aber auch sein das die Deadlines bei schwächeren Prozis länger sind, dann würde es auch bei dir klappen.
Vielleicht weis da jemand anders hier was genaues.

bei Fahmon brauchst du die Windows version, du willst ja schließlich unter windows den Fortschritt verfolgen.


----------



## Cheater (18. Januar 2010)

Nagut ich werde es einfach einmal probieren. Vielleicht klappt es ja, vielleicht auch nicht...
Das mit Fahmon war mir irgendwie nicht so richtig klar


----------



## Muschkote (18. Januar 2010)

Die Deadlines sind Projekt- und *nicht* Prozessor- abhängig!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Januar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Ich empfehle auch noch ein häkchen bei "enable Langouste De-coupler" zu machen. Dadurch wird eine neue WU heruntergeladen, ohne abzuwarten das das Ergebnis der anderen hochgeladen wurde. Das übernimmt der Langouste De-coupler. Dadurch wird die Zeit in der der Client nichts tut verringert.


Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit, die neue WU schon zu herunterzuladen, bevor die alte fertig ist? Dann könnte der Client sofort weiter rechnen.


----------



## multimolti (18. Januar 2010)

Hi!

Ich hab alles nach dem Tutorial befolgt, aber irgendwie klappt es nicht ganz... also die VM scheint schon zu falten, da alle Kerne dauerhaft auf 100% sind, aber FahMon kann nicht drauf zugreifen und ich kann von der VM aus auch nicht nach außen pingen.
Ich hab die Frage leider in den falschen Thread gepostet, aber wäre nett, wenn ihr trotzdem mal einen Blick drauf werfen könntet!! Danke!http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...h-mit-bigadv-laufen-lassen-5.html#post1455773


----------



## sentinel1 (18. Januar 2010)

Habt Ihr alle die Uhrzeit vorher überprüft? Oder gab es später Probs mit der Zeit?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## multimolti (18. Januar 2010)

Hab die Uhrzeit mal überprüft, die stimmt, und ich habs jetzt auch soweit zum Laufen bekommen!

Folding läuft, FahMon habe ich auch hinbekommen, da musste hinter die IP noch der Ordner \fah, das könnte man mal in dem Tutorial vorne ergänzen. Warum ich aus der VM niemanden pingen kann ist mir unklar, aber ins Internet kommt die trotzdem, da sie sich schon Daten zum falten gesaugt hat.
PPD sind besser als unter Windows, momentan bei ca. 2800, unter Win hatte ich nur 480. Und den unter Win kann ich ja trotzdem weiter laufen lassen.

Jetzt funktioniert alles prima, ich habe trotzdem noch ein paar Fragen:
Ich will, dass ich einfach den PC herunter fahren kann, ohne vorher speziell mit "Send CTRL + ALT + DEL" die VM ausschalten zu müssen... wenn ich die einfach beende, geht der ja in Hybernate, klappt das auch? Und wie speichert der die schon gerechneten Daten? "Enable RAM-Disc" ist an, aber muss dazu auch "Enable Restore On Boot" aktiviert sein?
Und kann ich die VM irgendwie nur im Tray laufen lassen? Damit die nicht meine Taskleiste vollspammt?

Das wären mal so meine Fragen


----------



## mattinator (19. Januar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit, die neue WU schon zu herunterzuladen, bevor die alte fertig ist? Dann könnte der Client sofort weiter rechnen.



Wenn der Client noch nicht mit dem aktuellen Projekt fertig ist, rechnet er doch noch. Bei 100% Auslastung macht das keinen Sinn, da Du mit zwei Projekten gleichzeitig auch nicht mehr schaffen würdest. Wenn Du es trotzdem probieren willst, kannst Du mit zwei Clients in zwei verschiedenen Verzeichnissen und zwei verschiedenen Maschinen ID's in der client.cfg machen (Kopie des fah-Verzeichnisses ohne work, queue.dat und unitinfo.txt). Detailliertere Anleitungen für mehrere Clients parallel solltest Du auch hier im Forum finden.



multimolti schrieb:


> Ich will, dass ich einfach den PC herunter fahren kann, ohne vorher speziell mit "Send CTRL + ALT + DEL" die VM ausschalten zu müssen... wenn ich die einfach beende, geht der ja in Hybernate, klappt das auch? Und wie speichert der die schon gerechneten Daten? "Enable RAM-Disc" ist an, aber muss dazu auch "Enable Restore On Boot" aktiviert sein?
> Und kann ich die VM irgendwie nur im Tray laufen lassen? Damit die nicht meine Taskleiste vollspammt?



Wie Du schon korrekt schreibst, suspendet der VMware Player die VM beim Beenden.

Edit 1: Beim Suspend wird der komplette Ram der virtuellen Maschine vom VMware Player als Image auf der Festplatte abgelegt, d.h. Du solltest genug Festplatten-Speicher dafür freihalten (incl. Ramdisk) !

Bei früheren Versionen gab es da noch Probleme beim Herunterfahren von Windows, ob die jetzt beseitigt sind weiß ich nicht. Einfach mal sicherheitshalber Folding beenden mit /etc/rc.d/rc.local_shutdown, Windows abmelden / herunterfahren / neustarten und beim Start der VM die Meldungen prüfen. Wenn es Probleme gibt, sollte beim Booten z.B. ein Filesystem Check angeboten oder ausgeführt werden. Was auf jeden Fall nach dem Resume zu prüfen wäre, ist die korrekte Uhrzeit. Da weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung in der Fa. von Problemen.

Backup und Restore erfolgt in den Scripts bei aktivierter Option "Enable Restore On Boot" *oder* "Enable RAM-Disc". Da Du in mehreren Themen gepostet hast, s. außerdem noch meine Bemerkungen zu Ramdisk hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...h-mit-bigadv-laufen-lassen-5.html#post1456057 .

Zum Thema Tray: unter Windows XP nutze ich dafür "Tray It!" (</title> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> <meta name="keywords" content="TrayIt, TrayIt!, minimize to tray, tray, minimize, minimize to system tray, windows, applications, system, trayit, tray, tray icon, notif). Cooles freies Tool, ist zwar lt. Entwickler nicht für Vista / 7 freigegeben, funktioniert da jedoch vllt. trotzdem (bitte mal Rückmeldung, irgendwann will ich auch auf Windows 7 umstellen).


----------



## sentinel1 (19. Januar 2010)

Luppt nicht!

[00:20:52] - Files status OK
[00:20:52] Error: Missing work file=<>
[00:20:52]
[00:20:52] Project: 0 (Run 0, Clone 0, Gen 0)
[00:20:52]
[00:20:52] Error: Could not write local file. Exiting.
[00:20:52] - Shutting down core

:edit
Hatte wohl zu wenig Platz auf C: und für big habe ich leider keinen Pass- key ??

Woher bekommt man den Pass- key?

Endlich 100% Auslastung!!! 

Immerhin !

[00:38:17] - Ask before connecting: No 
 [00:38:17] - Proxy: localhost:8080 
 [00:38:17] - User name: sentinel1 (Team 70335) 
 [00:38:17] - User ID: 1892C75323477E85 
 [00:38:17] - Machine ID: 1 
 [00:38:17]  
 [00:38:17] Old queue version detected... converting 
 [00:38:17] Queue v0.00 detected... converting 
 [00:38:17] Loaded queue successfully. 
 [00:38:17] - Preparing to get new work unit... 
 [00:38:17] Cleaning up work directory 
 [00:38:17] + Attempting to get work packet 
 [00:38:17] - Connecting to assignment server 
 [00:38:17] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.xx.xx). 
 [00:38:17] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home 
 [00:38:18] Loaded queue successfully. 
 [00:39:00] + Closed connections 
 [00:39:00]  
 [00:39:00] + Processing work unit 
 [00:39:00] Core required: FahCore_a2.exe 
 [00:39:00] Core found. 
 [00:39:00] Working on queue slot 01 [January 19 00:39:00 UTC] 
 [00:39:00] + Working ... 
 [00:39:00]  
 [00:39:00] *------------------------------* 
 [00:39:00] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core 
 [00:39:00] Version 2.10 (Sun Aug 30 03:43:28 CEST 2009) 
 [00:39:00]  
 [00:39:00] Preparing to commence simulation 
 [00:39:00] - Ensuring status. Please wait. 
 [00:39:10] - Looking at optimizations... 
 [00:39:10] - Working with standard loops on this execution. 
 [00:39:10] - Files status OK 
 [00:39:11] - Expanded 4841191 -> 24028029 (decompressed 496.3 percent) 
 [00:39:12] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=4841191 data_size=24028029, decompressed_data_size=24028029 diff=0 
 [00:39:12] - Digital signature verified 
 [00:39:12]  
 [00:39:12] Project: 2677 (Run 10, Clone 18, Gen 72) 
 [00:39:12]  
 [00:39:12] Entering M.D. 
 [00:39:21] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%) 
 [00:42:17] Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%) 
 [00:45:15] Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%) 
 [00:48:11] Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%) 
 [00:51:07] Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)


----------



## sentinel1 (19. Januar 2010)

Der Rechner hat leider bei 26% gerebootet ???

hunderte Fehler: Malformed perfmon object, index=4

Der Computer wurde nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x00000050 (0xfffff87ff2a21978, 0x0000000000000001, 0xfffff80002fbb4ce, 0x0000000000000005). Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Berichts-ID: 011910-14710-01.


----------



## DesGrauens (19. Januar 2010)

das riecht nach zuviel oc. senk doch mal den takt. 
der smp klient ist ein guter stabilitäts test fürs system. der streigt gleich wenn was nicht rund läuft.


----------



## sentinel1 (19. Januar 2010)

Bei zu viel Takt gibt es nur nen Freeze und kein Win7-Reboot mit Problembehandlung. Der SMP - Client lief problemlos. Derzeit bin ich mit der VM bei 41%.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Januar 2010)

Temperaturproblem? Und wie kommst du darauf das Win da nur freezed? Da kann dann schonmal nen Treiber aussteigen was nen BS erzeugt.


----------



## sentinel1 (19. Januar 2010)

Temperaturen und GPU vs. CPU als Anhang. Ich werde das ganze jetzt weiter testen.
Nachts war die Tür vom Computerzimmer zu und es war normal warm aber irgendwie roch es noch nach Lackausdünstungen.


----------



## multimolti (19. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Edit 1: Beim Suspend wird der komplette Ram der virtuellen Maschine vom VMware Player als Image auf der Festplatte abgelegt, d.h. Du solltest genug Festplatten-Speicher dafür freihalten (incl. Ramdisk) !


Ich glaube, meine 1000GB reichen da aus... mach dir da mal keine Sorgen.



mattinator schrieb:


> Bei früheren Versionen gab es da noch Probleme beim Herunterfahren von Windows, ob die jetzt beseitigt sind weiß ich nicht. Einfach mal sicherheitshalber Folding beenden mit /etc/rc.d/rc.local_shutdown, Windows abmelden / herunterfahren / neustarten und beim Start der VM die Meldungen prüfen. Wenn es Probleme gibt, sollte beim Booten z.B. ein Filesystem Check angeboten oder ausgeführt werden. Was auf jeden Fall nach dem Resume zu prüfen wäre, ist die korrekte Uhrzeit. Da weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung in der Fa. von Problemen.


Okay, das kann ich mal  versuchen, was mir jetzt grade auffällt, ist dass die Zeit fast, aber nicht ganz richtig ist. Jetzt ist es 14:51, die VM sagt aber 13:51. Das kann aber auch an der Zeitzone liegen, keine Ahnung, ob er das gestern richtig gemacht hat.



mattinator schrieb:


> Backup und Restore erfolgt in den Scripts bei aktivierter Option "Enable Restore On Boot" *oder* "Enable RAM-Disc". Da Du in mehreren Themen gepostet hast, s. außerdem noch meine Bemerkungen zu Ramdisk hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...h-mit-bigadv-laufen-lassen-5.html#post1456057 .


Da steht nur was zur .exe-Datei, aber nicht zu Ramdisk?



mattinator schrieb:


> Zum Thema Tray: unter Windows XP nutze ich dafür "Tray It!" (</title> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> <meta name="keywords" content="TrayIt, TrayIt!, minimize to tray, tray, minimize, minimize to system tray, windows, applications, system, trayit, tray, tray icon, notif). Cooles freies Tool, ist zwar lt. Entwickler nicht für Vista / 7 freigegeben, funktioniert da jedoch vllt. trotzdem (bitte mal Rückmeldung, irgendwann will ich auch auf Windows 7 umstellen).


[/QUOTE]
Werde ich probieren, danke!


----------



## multimolti (19. Januar 2010)

Also, Tray It funktioniert, hat zwar beim ersten Start etwas gespackt (30 Sekunden "does not respond"), aber funktioniert jetzt einwandfrei.

EDIT:
Bezüglich der Zeit: Da steht 14:01 UTC, jetzt ist es 15:01 bei mir, und UTC ist doch die Zeit in England, oder? Dann stimmt das.


----------



## mattinator (19. Januar 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> was mir jetzt grade auffällt, ist dass die Zeit fast, aber nicht ganz richtig ist. Jetzt ist es 14:51, die VM sagt aber 13:51. Das kann aber auch an der Zeitzone liegen, keine Ahnung, ob er das gestern richtig gemacht hat.



Hast Du schon richtig  mitbekommen, in der VM ist die lokale Zeit in UTC, passt.



multimolti schrieb:


> Da steht nur was zur .exe-Datei, aber nicht zu Ramdisk?



Hier noch mal zum Nachlesen der Auszug aus o.g. Link:



> Die Ramdisk ist nur zur zusätzlichen Beschleunigung gedacht, damit werden die Programme und Daten von fah auf einem virt. Dateisystem im Hauptspeicher der VM gehalten. Macht nur einen Sinn, wenn man im Host-System "zuviel" Hauptspeicher hat, der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil sollte sich in Grenzen halten. Funktion s.a. Changelog (VMware Folding ChangeLog):
> 
> 
> > buildramfs - Creates a Ramdisk, copies files from fah work folder to Ramdisk, and mounts Ramdisk to work folder (Default size 750000K)


----------



## sentinel1 (19. Januar 2010)

Kann ich meine fertigen Ergebnisse einer VM mit "suspend im vm-player" zwischenspeichern?
Wollte die VM mal ausschalten und etwas anderes abarbeiten.


----------



## mattinator (19. Januar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Kann ich meine fertigen Ergebnisse einer VM mit "suspend im vm-player" zwischenspeichern?
> Wollte die VM mal ausschalten und etwas anderes abarbeiten.



Sollte funktionieren, die Daten auf der Festplatte sind ja gespeichert und der VMware Player macht bei Suspend ein komplettes Image des Hauptspeichers der VM. Ich würde jedoch den NTPD aktivieren und nach Resume zur Zeitsynchronisation und einen Restart des Dienstes ausführen:


> /etc/rc.d/rc.ntpd restart


Wobei bei den verwendeten Größen des Hauptspeichers der VM (evtl. noch mit Ramdisk) das Schreiben / Laden des Speicherabbildes auf die / von der Festplatte auch nicht viel schneller als ein Beenden und Start der VM ist.


----------



## sentinel1 (20. Januar 2010)

Ach so, bleibt also so oder so die Arbeit erhalten.
Nur woher weiß der F@H - client dass er noch senden muss? Heute darf sich der Rechner aber mal ausruhen.


----------



## Knutowskie (20. Januar 2010)

ES FUNKTIONIERT EINFACH NICHT!
andauernd kackt der scheiß linuxclient ab. wenn er läuft, zeigt der was mit 610000% im Fahmon. Plötzlich killt der alle Prozesse wegen irgendwas mit RAM. Dann hängter sich auf. Dann macht er mal was andres. Zumindest alles außer falten... Also so richtig toll ist das fertige image nich. Ich dachte so, einlegen installieren nach Anleitung, fertig. NEE! boah so ein Dreck... kann jemand mal eine Funktionierende VM bereitstellen? Eine, die man nur noch über das Webinterface konfigurieren muss? Wäre echt ne Messe...

MfG


----------



## mattinator (20. Januar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Ach so, bleibt also so oder so die Arbeit erhalten.
> Nur woher weiß der F@H - client dass er noch senden muss? Heute darf sich der Rechner aber mal ausruhen.



Steht in seiner queue.dat, die er bei nicht gesendeten Projekten zum Start und im weiteren Verlauf zyklisch prüft.



Knutowskie schrieb:


> ES FUNKTIONIERT EINFACH NICHT!
> andauernd kackt der scheiß linuxclient ab. wenn er läuft, zeigt der was mit 610000% im Fahmon. Plötzlich killt der alle Prozesse wegen irgendwas mit RAM. Dann hängter sich auf. Dann macht er mal was andres. Zumindest alles außer falten... Also so richtig toll ist das fertige image nich. Ich dachte so, einlegen installieren nach Anleitung, fertig. NEE! boah so ein Dreck... kann jemand mal eine Funktionierende VM bereitstellen? Eine, die man nur noch über das Webinterface konfigurieren muss? Wäre echt ne Messe...
> 
> MfG



Poste mal Deine Speicherparameter:


Hauptspeicher im Rechner: 2 GB (hab ich aus Deinem Profil, stimmt doch ?)
freier Speicher im Windows ohne VM
der VM zugeteilter Speicher (vmx-Datei)
Größe der Ramdisk (Web-Konfiguration der VM / des Clients)
Wahrscheinlich hast Du in der VM für die großen Projekte zu wenig freien Hauptspeicher.


----------



## Knutowskie (20. Januar 2010)

oh, ich hab ma fix mein Profil geupdatet... *g* Also ich habe 4 GB RAM und ein 64bittiges Win7 Pro...
ohne VM ist mein RAM mit ca 40% belegt. Zugeteilt sind 768MB RAM, die auch frei sind. RAMdisk disabled. und nu? soll ich die anmachen?


----------



## sentinel1 (20. Januar 2010)

Der Client hat nix mehr gesendet.


----------



## multimolti (20. Januar 2010)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> oh, ich hab ma fix mein Profil geupdatet... *g* Also ich habe 4 GB RAM und ein 64bittiges Win7 Pro...
> ohne VM ist mein RAM mit ca 40% belegt. Zugeteilt sind 768MB RAM, die auch frei sind. RAMdisk disabled. und nu? soll ich die anmachen?



Hast du im BIOS mal die Virtualization angeschaltet? Und bist du sicher, dass die RAMdisk aus ist? Denn ohne die sollten die 768MB reichen, wenn die auf 750MB an ist natürlich nicht.
Ich hab auf 4GB RAM und Win7 64bit, und bei mir läuft alles super. Also ist mein Tipp, die Virtualization zu aktivieren, noch mal nachzuschauen, ob du der VM auch 4 Kerne gibst, und zum Testen mal den RAM auf 1200MB zu erhöhen. Meine läuft mit 1100MB und RAMdisk prima.


----------



## Knutowskie (20. Januar 2010)

wie soll ich der VM 4 Kerne geben mit nem Core2Duo?? Geht denn das? Hab ja nur 2...

edit: mit einer Ramdisk von 750.000 KB scheints zu laufen. Hat 768MB RAM. Komisch...


----------



## mattinator (20. Januar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Der Client hat nix mehr gesendet.



Ein bisschen exakter, Protokolle (zumindest Ausschnitte) etc., sonst kann man damit nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2010)

Viele der Stanfordserver sind wetterbedingt down (RZ steht unteer Wasser, hab geduld die kommen gerade alle wieder nach und nach wieden ans Netz).


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Januar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> RZ steht unteer Wasser


Wenn das RZ und somit die Server unter Wasser stehen würden, könnten die nicht so schnell wieder online gehen. Dann wäre nämlich alles kaputt



			
				Folding Forum schrieb:
			
		

> Stanford's main *power plant* is currently offline
> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=12962


Das Kraftwerk war offline, die Server haben keinen Strom mehr gekriegt. Aber die Server wurden nicht überflutet.


----------



## multimolti (20. Januar 2010)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> wie soll ich der VM 4 Kerne geben mit nem Core2Duo?? Geht denn das? Hab ja nur 2...
> 
> edit: mit einer Ramdisk von 750.000 KB scheints zu laufen. Hat 768MB RAM. Komisch...



Mit 2 Kernen musst du auch im Webinterface 2 einstellen, aber das hast du bestimmt... ich hab meins auch zuerst mit 750MB RAMdisk und nur 800MB RAM laufen lassen, das ging schon, aber ich denke, es ist besser, wenn du dem System ein bisschen Freiraum gibst. Meiner zumindest braucht das:

```
Expanded 4828070 -> 24050909 (decompressed 498.1 percent)
```
24.050.909 Byte ~23MB nur an Daten, wenn der die bei dir laden soll, ist der Speicher schon voll, und dazu muss noch das Betriebssystem laufen.


----------



## Knutowskie (20. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab dem jetzt 1024MB RAM gegeben und ne Ramdisk von 750.000KB. Aber ich kann im Webinterface keine CPU zahl einstellen. Überhaupt geht da nich so viel Einzustellen wie in der Anleitung beschrieben...

http://img97.imageshack.us/i/vmfah.png/http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/5408/vmfah.png

Wie kann man das ändern?


----------



## Argead (20. Januar 2010)

Es sieht so aus als hättest du ein falsches image runtergeladen.
Welchen link hast du benutzt?


----------



## mattinator (20. Januar 2010)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Also ich hab dem jetzt 1024MB RAM gegeben und ne Ramdisk von 750.000KB. Aber ich kann im Webinterface keine CPU zahl einstellen. Überhaupt geht da nich so viel Einzustellen wie in der Anleitung beschrieben...
> 
> http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/5408/vmfah.png
> 
> Wie kann man das ändern?



Also VM insgesamt 1024 MB und Ramdisk 750 MB, da bleiben für den Linux-Kernel, Dienste, fah-Client incl. Projektdaten nur 274 MB, das ist zu knapp. Da die VM keinen Swap konfiguriert hat, kickt der Linux-Kernel bei Speicher-Überlauf mehr oder weniger willkürlich (oder nach bestimmten, aber mir nicht bekannten Prinzipien) Prozesse raus.
Ich habe mit meinem 4-Kern-Prozessor 512 MB für die VM und keine Ramdisk, das reicht für die Projekte, die ich bisher hatte, vollkommen aus. Mit dem Befehl top kannst Du Dir in der Konsole der virtuellen Maschine die CPU- und Speicherauslastung anzeigen lassen (Beenden mit q).

Zu den Optionen der Web-Konfiguration: Du hast noch nicht die aktuellste VM (1.0), die findest Du u.A. in den Links der Startseite dieses Themas: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ffizient-falten-mit-einer-vm.html#post1423888 . Du solltest jedoch vor der Inbetriebnahme der neuen VM den Inhalt des fah-Ordners (\\fah\fah) vorher sichern und nach dem ersten Start der neuen VM wieder hineinkopieren, da sonst die aktuellen Projektdaten weg sind.


----------



## multimolti (20. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auch noch mal ne Frage...
Nach zwei Tagen rechnen habe ich endlich meine erste WU auf der VM fertig, aber jetzt bekomme ich keine neue!
Das hier steht im Log:


> [19:12:29] + Attempting to get work packet
> [19:12:29] - Connecting to assignment server
> [19:12:29] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
> [19:12:29] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
> ...


Hat das was mit dem Wasserproblem in Stanford zu tun oder liegt das Problem bei meiner VM?

Abschicken der alten Ergebnisse ging auch nicht:


> [18:50:15] + Attempting to send results [January 20 18:50:15 UTC]
> [18:50:16] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
> [18:50:16] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
> [18:50:16] (171.67.108.25:8080)
> ...



Und die Deadline ist schon morgen! Ich will nicht umsonst gerechnet haben


----------



## Argead (20. Januar 2010)

Das mit dem Senden kann am Langouste Decoupler liegen, der unterbindet das senden des clients, um die Ergebnisse selber hochzuladen, damit der Client sich schonmal ne neue WU holt.


----------



## multimolti (20. Januar 2010)

Das macht schon Sinn, er sagt ja "Could not transmit unit 01 to Collection server; keeping in queue. Preparing to get new work unit...", also packt er das alte Paket in die Warteschleife und holt sich derweil schon mal ein neues.
ABER das hat er ja nur gemacht, weil er's nicht senden konnte, weil die Server nicht erreichbar waren --> siehe Log.


----------



## mattinator (20. Januar 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Das macht schon Sinn, er sagt ja "Could not transmit unit 01 to Collection server; keeping in queue. Preparing to get new work unit...", also packt er das alte Paket in die Warteschleife und holt sich derweil schon mal ein neues.
> ABER das hat er ja nur gemacht, weil er's nicht senden konnte, weil die Server nicht erreichbar waren --> siehe Log.



Wenn Du Langouste aktiviert hast, ist das mit dem Sendestatus nicht so einfach durchschaubar. Du siehst den Versand im FAHlog.txt erst durch solche Einträge:



> [10:52:31] Project: 2665 (Run 1, Clone 139, Gen 174)
> [10:52:31] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_00.dat
> [10:52:31] - Error: Could not read unit 00 file. Removing from queue.


Die entstehen dadurch, dass Langouste nach dem Versand nicht die queue.dat im originalen fah-Verzeichnis anpasst, sondern aus dem originalen work-Verzeichnis die Projektdateien (einfach) löscht.
Den Überblick über die abgeschlossenen Aktivitäten des Langouste-Proxies hast Du in den Dateien langouste-helper-<pid>.log unter /tmp/langouste, z.B.:



> Launch directory: /tmp/langouste/892/clientdir
> Executable: ./fah6
> Arguments: -send 00
> 
> ...


Die aktiven Upload-Kopien des fah-Verzeichnisses werden unter /tmp/<pid>/clientdir gespeichert (<pid> ist Platzhalter für die Prozess-ID). Wer sich mit der Linux-Shell ein wenig auskennt, kann die Funktion dem Script /usr/local/fah/langouste-helper.sh entnehmen.


----------



## Knutowskie (21. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Also VM insgesamt 1024 MB und Ramdisk 750 MB, da bleiben für den Linux-Kernel, Dienste, fah-Client incl. Projektdaten nur 274 MB, das ist zu knapp. Da die VM keinen Swap konfiguriert hat, kickt der Linux-Kernel bei Speicher-Überlauf mehr oder weniger willkürlich (oder nach bestimmten, aber mir nicht bekannten Prinzipien) Prozesse raus.
> Ich habe mit meinem 4-Kern-Prozessor 512 MB für die VM und keine Ramdisk, das reicht für die Projekte, die ich bisher hatte, vollkommen aus. Mit dem Befehl top kannst Du Dir in der Konsole der virtuellen Maschine die CPU- und Speicherauslastung anzeigen lassen (Beenden mit q).
> 
> Zu den Optionen der Web-Konfiguration: Du hast noch nicht die aktuellste VM (1.0), die findest Du u.A. in den Links der Startseite dieses Themas: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ffizient-falten-mit-einer-vm.html#post1423888 . Du solltest jedoch vor der Inbetriebnahme der neuen VM den Inhalt des fah-Ordners (\\fah\fah) vorher sichern und nach dem ersten Start der neuen VM wieder hineinkopieren, da sonst die aktuellen Projektdaten weg sind.



So hab jetzt mal geupdatet. Ich kann im Webinterface aber minimal 4 Cores wählen. 2 gibts nich.. naja...


----------



## multimolti (21. Januar 2010)

Hmm, müsste aber trotzdem irgendwie machbar sein, in der Beschreibung des Threads steht drin:


> Allerdings braucht man einen Mehrkerner. 2Kerner funktionieren auch, aber es könnte knapp von den Deadlines her werden, hier kommt es vor allem darauf an, wie lange ein Rechner läuft.
> Bei 4Kernern, sollte es keine zeitlichen Probleme geben.


----------



## multimolti (21. Januar 2010)

Soo, ich habe jetzt trotzdem noch mal eine Frage, weil's bei mir nicht wirklich funktioniert. Der weigert sich immer noch, die Ergebnisse abzuschicken oder sich neue zu holen. In dem anderen Thread habe ich schon ein paar Screenshots gepostet, wie man von außen prima auf die VM zugreifen kann, die selber aber nicht ins Internet oder Netzwerk kommt.
Das gleiche Problem jetzt, sie sagt der Work Server ist nicht erreichbar (171.67.108.25), von Windows kann ich ihn pingen, aus der VM aber nicht.
Irgendwann muss das Internet aber schon mal funktioniert haben, da er sich ja schon eine WU geholt und durchgerechnet hat! Außerdem hat das mit dem Zeit updaten ja auch geklappt.

Kann da jemand helfen? Danke!


----------



## mattinator (21. Januar 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Soo, ich habe jetzt trotzdem noch mal eine Frage, weil's bei mir nicht wirklich funktioniert. Der weigert sich immer noch, die Ergebnisse abzuschicken oder sich neue zu holen. In dem anderen Thread habe ich schon ein paar Screenshots gepostet, wie man von außen prima auf die VM zugreifen kann, die selber aber nicht ins Internet oder Netzwerk kommt.
> Das gleiche Problem jetzt, sie sagt der Work Server ist nicht erreichbar (171.67.108.25), von Windows kann ich ihn pingen, aus der VM aber nicht.
> Irgendwann muss das Internet aber schon mal funktioniert haben, da er sich ja schon eine WU geholt und durchgerechnet hat! Außerdem hat das mit dem Zeit updaten ja auch geklappt.
> 
> Kann da jemand helfen? Danke!



Lies mal ein paar Zeilen höher: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...zient-falten-mit-einer-vm-10.html#post1461184 .



Knutowskie schrieb:


> So hab jetzt mal geupdatet. Ich kann im Webinterface aber minimal 4 Cores wählen. 2 gibts nich.. naja...



Du kannst vor dem Start der VM die Datei *Linux64_FAH.vmx* mit einem Text-Editor (z.B. Notepad) manuell anpassen:



> numvcpus = "2"


----------



## multimolti (21. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Lies mal ein paar Zeilen höher: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...zient-falten-mit-einer-vm-10.html#post1461184 .



Äääh, ja? Ich will nichts über den Languste-Kram wissen,sondern warum meine VM nicht ins Internet kommt!


----------



## Argead (21. Januar 2010)

Probier mal "Enable DHCP" zu aktivieren.


----------



## multimolti (21. Januar 2010)

Hab ich vorhin mal probiert und geht erstaunlicherweise. Das überrascht mich allerdings EXTREM, weil ich hier eine seltsame Netzwerk-Konfiguration habe (alle Rechner hängen per LAN an einem Router, der kein Internet besitzt, aber über WLAN zu nem anderen Router geht, der Internet hat), und ich habe noch KEIN EINZIGES Betriebssystem erlebt, was das von alleine hinbekommen hat. Windows XP, Vista und 7 weigern sich, man muss es immer so manuell konfigurieren, wie auf den Screenshots zu sehen ist, OS X Leopard und der iPod touch brauchen auch die Konfiguration, und selbst mein Ubuntu kommt von alleine nicht ins Internet.
Daher habe ich es bei der VM eben auch gemacht. Evtl. benutzt die aber, da es ja über die Konfiguration meiner LAN-Karte im Rechner läuft, von allein die richtigen Einstellungen?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. Januar 2010)

Tut sie .
Die Virtuellen Netzwerkadapter der VM bridgen sich auf die materielle Schnittstelle.


----------



## multimolti (21. Januar 2010)

Ja gut, das erklärt einiges. Danke!


----------



## Knutowskie (22. Januar 2010)

Bei mir gehts!


----------



## Mettsemmel (22. Januar 2010)

> Du kannst vor dem Start der VM die Datei Linux64_FAH.vmx mit einem Text-Editor (z.B. Notepad) manuell anpassen:


Ich hab bei mir wie beschrieben die Kerne von 4 auf 3 gestellt, da mir meine CPU mit 64-65°C einfach zu heiß wird.
Aber sobald ich nach der Änderung die VM starte, kommt eine Fehlermeldung, weil die angegebenen 3 Kerne nicht mit der wirklichen Anzahl übereinstimmt.

Also falls niemand eine Lösung parat hat, falte ich bis ich meine Wakü hab (könnt nochn bisschen dauern =/) mit dem Standard-CPU-Client weiter...


----------



## mattinator (22. Januar 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir wie beschrieben die Kerne von 4 auf 3 gestellt, da mir meine CPU mit 64-65°C einfach zu heiß wird.
> Aber sobald ich nach der Änderung die VM starte, kommt eine Fehlermeldung, weil die angegebenen 3 Kerne nicht mit der wirklichen Anzahl übereinstimmt.
> 
> Also falls niemand eine Lösung parat hat, falte ich bis ich meine Wakü hab (könnt nochn bisschen dauern =/) mit dem Standard-CPU-Client weiter...



Wo kommt die Fehlermeldung, vom VMware Player (welche Version ?) oder in der VM vom Folding-Client (fah) ?
Kann sein, dass es ein Deinem Prozessor liegt. Habe es gerade noch mal mit folgenden Einstellungen getestet (VMware Player 3 unter Windows XP 32):


Linux64_FAH.vmx: numvcpus = "3"
in der VM /etc/rc.d/rc.fah.conf: CORES=3
Die VM wird ohne Fehlermeldung gestartet, es werden nur 3 Kerne in der VM angezeigt. Das kann man in der VM z.B. prüfen durch top und Eingabe von 1, mit q wird top beendet. Der Folding-Client startet trotzdem 4 x FahCore_a2.exe und im FAHlog.txt steht ein Hinweis, ansonsten alles o.k.:


> --- Opening Log file [January 22 19:10:02 UTC]
> 
> 
> # Linux SMP Console Edition ###################################################
> ...


(der Shutdown ist von mir manuell erzeugt, da meine VM mit allen Kernen falten soll)


----------



## Mettsemmel (22. Januar 2010)

Die Fehlermeldung kommt, sobald ich im VMware Player 3 (der neuste müsste das sein) mit Doppelklick die Linux64_FAH starten will:
	
	



```
(X)
The number of virtual CPUs is inconsistent. The suspended image contains a virtual
machine with 4 virtual CPU(s), but the configuration file specifies 3 virtual CPU(s).
Error encountered trying to restore CPU state from file "D:\[I]blabla[/I]...\Linux64_FAH.vmss".
```
Ich klick [OK], nächstes Fenster poppt auf:

```
(?)
Your virtual machine did not resume because of a corractable error. To preserve the
suspended state so you can correct the error after the virtual machine is powered off,
select Preserve.
To discard the suspended state, select Discard.
```
Ich klick also auf [Preserve], beende die VM und setz den entry in der Datei wieder auf 4 Kerne...


----------



## mattinator (22. Januar 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Die Fehlermeldung kommt, sobald ich im VMware Player 3 (der neuste müsste das sein) mit Doppelklick die Linux64_FAH starten will:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Ursache des Problems steht doch da:



> The number of virtual CPUs is inconsistent. The *suspended image *contains a virtual
> machine with 4 virtual CPU(s), but the configuration file specifies 3 virtual CPU(s).


Du hast die virtuelle Maschine nicht heruntergefahren, sondern nur über den VMware Player in den Suspend-Modus gebracht. Also wie folgt:



Linux-VM mit alter Konfiguration starten
/etc/rc.d/rc.fah.conf anpassen: 





> CORES=3


 (oder über Web-Konfiguration entspr. Anleitung am Anfang des Themas)
die Linux-VM in der Konsole herunterfahren durch Eingabe von: 





> shutdown -h  now



wenn die Linux-VM heruntergefahren ist, VMware Player beenden
Linux64_FAH.vmx anpassen: 





> numvcpus = "3"



Linux-VM wieder starten


----------



## Mettsemmel (22. Januar 2010)

Also nachdem ich nich wusste, wie ich die /etc/rc.d/rc.fah.conf anpasse (kenn mich mit Linux wirklich rein garnich aus...), ich so ziemlich alles ausprobiert hab, ewig gegooglet hab, ewig Threads durchsucht hab, hab ich einfach die VM komplett runtergefahrn, dann im VMware Player die Settings der Linux64_FAH VM aufgerufen und die Kerne von 4 auf 3 ändern wollen.
Erstmal verärgert festgestellt, dass ich nur 1,2,oder 4 einstellen konnte und mich dann für 2 entschieden. Also Linux-VM wieder gestartet
Und dann schoss die Temperatur auf 67°C hoch -.- unfassbar
Wahrscheinlich, weil die Graka, die auf Hochtouren läuft nur ca. 3cm von den Heatpipeenden des Orochi entfernt ist...
Achja: Danke trotzdem für deine Bemühung mattinator


----------



## mattinator (22. Januar 2010)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Also nachdem ich nich wusste, wie ich die /etc/rc.d/rc.fah.conf anpasse (kenn mich mit Linux wirklich rein garnich aus...), ich so ziemlich alles ausprobiert hab, ewig gegooglet hab, ewig Threads durchsucht hab, hab ich einfach die VM komplett runtergefahrn



Ist immer wieder mein Problem, erkläre manche Dinge nicht genau genug. Hättest einfach nochmal nachfragen können.



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> dann im VMware Player die Settings der Linux64_FAH VM  aufgerufen und die Kerne von 4 auf 3 ändern wollen.
> Erstmal verärgert festgestellt, dass ich nur 1,2,oder 4 einstellen  konnte und mich dann für 2 entschieden. Also Linux-VM wieder gestartet
> Und dann schoss die Temperatur auf 67°C hoch -.- unfassbar
> Wahrscheinlich, weil die Graka, die auf Hochtouren läuft nur ca. 3cm von  den Heatpipeenden des Orochi entfernt ist...



Schade drum, ist halt nicht jeder Rechner wie der andere. Kannst ja immer noch den Windows-CPU oder -CPU-SMP-Client benutzen. Bringen zwar nciht so viele Punkte, aber da sie nicht so effizient rechnen, wird der Prozzi vllt. auch nicht so heiß.



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Achja: Danke trotzdem für deine Bemühung mattinator



Keine Ursache, macht mir ja Spaß und lerne immer wieder etwas dazu.


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Januar 2010)

Hab das Howto mit dem VMplayer gemacht und mti bisschen hilfe von The Master of MORARE hatt es wunderbar geklappt!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...h-folding-home-thread-ii-717.html#post1467265


----------



## sirhot (23. Januar 2010)

Wie sollte den die CPU Auslastung bei einem Core i 7 920  @ 3.5 GHz Aussehen wenn man alle 8 Kerne Falten lässt? Bei mir sind es durchschnittlich 35% und FahMon zeigt als PPD 3202.47 an ist das inordnung so?


----------



## Fate T.H (23. Januar 2010)

Wenn man alle 8 Threads nutzt sollte sofern man den Windows Klient nutzt nahe 50% sein bei Linux-VM nahe 100%.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Hab das Howto mit dem VMplayer gemacht und mti bisschen hilfe von The Master of MORARE hatt es wunderbar geklappt!
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...h-folding-home-thread-ii-717.html#post1467265


Mal gucken wie lange du es diesmal durchhältst   .


----------



## sentinel1 (23. Januar 2010)

Ich habe 100% Auslastung aller 8 log. Kerne bei Priorität "hoch".

Wird die VM auf den neuen Client bald aktualisiert?


----------



## mattinator (23. Januar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Wird die VM auf den neuen Client bald aktualisiert?



Wenn der Client in der VM nicht läuft, kannst Du die zwei Komponenten (fah, mpiexec) einfach nach \\fah\fah kopieren.


----------



## Argead (23. Januar 2010)

Meine WU muss nach fertig werden. Ansonsten einfach das tun was mattinator vorgeschlagen hat.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Januar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Man kann die VM natürlich auch automatisch (verzögert)bei der Anmeldung starten lassen.
> 
> Dafür öffnet ihr die Aufgabenplanung (als Admin)
> 
> 1. Klickt auf "Aufgabenplanungsbibliothek"


Ich nutze VMware Workstation (englische Version) und finde nichts, was einer Aufgabenplanung oder Aufgabenplanungsbibliothek entsprechen könnte.


----------



## mattinator (23. Januar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich nutze VMware Workstation (englische Version) und finde nichts, was einer Aufgabenplanung oder Aufgabenplanungsbibliothek entsprechen könnte.



Er meint die "Aufgabenplanungsbibliothek" von Windows 7. Du kannst Die VM darüber für den Systemstart schedulen, Befehlszeile ist der Pfad des VMware Players, 1. Parameter der Name der vmx-Datei mit komplettem Pfad, Bsp.: 





> "C:\Programme\VMware\VMware Player\vmplayer.exe" "D:\Eigene Dateien\My Virtual Machines\FAH\Linux64_FAH.vmx"


----------



## Argead (23. Januar 2010)

Das ist ja auch eine Windows funktion . In Vista und 7 ist die enthalten, wies mit XP aussieht weis ich nicht.


----------



## T0M@0 (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo, ich hab da eine doofe frage...

gibts das VM Linux auch ferig in 32Bit? Mein notebook unterstützt kein Intel VT, somit kann ich VMs nur in 32Bit starten 

oder hätte 32Bit viele nachteile (z.B. schlechtere Performance?)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Januar 2010)

SMP unter Linux geht nur mit 64 Bit. Mit einem 32-Bit-Linux geht nur Singlecore.
Vom Linux-Client gibt es eine x64-Build sowie eine x86-Build, die für SMP aber x64 braucht.

Nimm den Windows-SMP.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Januar 2010)

Der Vorteil der Linux-SMP ist ja gerade das (der) 64-bit (Core) genutzt wird, das bringt die Performancesteigerung. Für alle anderen gibts den Windows-SMP .


----------



## CiSaR (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe den Thread jetzt nicht komplett gelesen aber du hast nur was vom CPU falten geschrieben. Bringt das den auch was beim GPU falten oder eher nicht?

Mfg


----------



## mattinator (23. Januar 2010)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe den Thread jetzt nicht komplett gelesen aber du hast nur was vom CPU falten geschrieben. Bringt das den auch was beim GPU falten oder eher nicht?
> 
> Mfg



GPU Falten im Linux geht nur in der Windows-Emulation Wine (unsupported). Ist jedoch nur unter einem nativen Linux sinnvoll und dann nicht so effizient wie direkt im Windows.


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute habe jetzt auch nicht alles gelesen, aber wenn ich z.B. über Virtual Box ne Linux Distribution laufen lasse und dort den Linux SMP Client installiere, müsste die Performance etwa auf dem gleichen Niveau liegen oder?


----------



## CiSaR (23. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> GPU Falten im Linux geht nur in der Windows-Emulation Wine (unsupported). Ist jedoch nur unter einem nativen Linux sinnvoll und dann nicht so effizient wie direkt im Windows.



Ok thx für die info


----------



## Argead (23. Januar 2010)

Ich habe vorher auch Virtualbox benutzt, die Performance ist sogar noch ein stückchen höher, aber Windows wird total unbrauchbar.
In Windows geht gar nix mehr solange der Client in der VM läuft, von daher würde ich es nur auf CPU-only 24/7 Faltservern empfehlen


----------



## mattinator (23. Januar 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Hi Leute habe jetzt auch nicht alles gelesen, aber wenn ich z.B. über Virtual Box ne Linux Distribution laufen lasse und dort den Linux SMP Client installiere, müsste die Performance etwa auf dem gleichen Niveau liegen oder?



Ich denke mal, nicht ganz. VMware ist nicht umsonst auf Grund seiner jetzt doch schon langjährigen Erfahrungen und der Performance der VM's *der* "Platzhirsch". Kann aber sein, dass ich mich irre, getestet habe ich es nicht.

EDIT:



Argead schrieb:


> Ich habe vorher auch Virtualbox benutzt, die  Performance ist sogar noch ein stückchen höher, aber Windows wird total  unbrauchbar.
> In Windows geht gar nix mehr solange der Client in der VM läuft, von  daher würde ich es nur auf CPU-only 24/7 Faltservern empfehlen



Also habe ich mich doch geirrt, allerdings unter den gegebenen Umständen nicht so schlimm.


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Januar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Ich habe vorher auch Virtualbox benutzt, die Performance ist sogar noch ein stückchen höher, aber Windows wird total unbrauchbar.
> In Windows geht gar nix mehr solange der Client in der VM läuft, von daher würde ich es nur auf CPU-only 24/7 Faltservern empfehlen



Echt? Also ich hatte vorhin den SMP-Client unter openSUSE , 2 Konsolenclients unter Windows und noch ein GPU-Client laufen, hatte zwar immer so 90-95% Last pro Kern aber arbeiten konnte ich normal (also surfen, schreiben, einfach Sachen eben). Wollte nur wissen, ob die hier vorgestellte Version viel besser ist als Virtual Box, das gefällt mir persönlich nämlich doch besser, außerdem muss man nix registrieren o.ä.



mattinator schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, nicht ganz. VMware ist nicht umsonst auf Grund seiner jetzt doch schon langjährigen Erfahrungen und der Performance der VM's *der* "Platzhirsch". Kann aber sein, dass ich mich irre, getestet habe ich es nicht.



Also ich hab beim googlen jetzt schon öfters gelesen, dass Virtual Box manchmal doch schon mehr Performance bietet.


----------



## Argead (23. Januar 2010)

Moment du hattest einen smp und zwei normale clients + gpu clients laufen und die last war nicht bei 100%???
Bei mir ist smponly schon 100%, wenn ich dann noch 2 windows clients aufmache stürzen die ab und reißen alle andern progis mit in den Tod. Mein sys ist bis zu einem neustart dann unbrauchbar.


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Januar 2010)

habe nochmal den Client konfiguriert, da mich das stutzig gemacht hat, deine Beschreibung würde ja sinnvoller klingen, und ja jetzt habe ich auch durchgängig 100%^^ Aber der Client ist wirklich schneller als der Windows SMP, reicht mir jetzt auch aus, surfen geht gerade noch so, mal sehen ob ich noch den GPU-Client zum laufen bekomme^^


----------



## RonRonsen (24. Januar 2010)

Das is ja so geil gemacht. Danke für das How to..


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube aber fast, dass Linux vom USB - Stick schneller ist als VM-client + GPU-client unter Windows?!

Derzeit mache ich mit beiden so 20K PPD. Ich werde es auch mal testen.


----------



## Muschkote (24. Januar 2010)

Deine 20K ppd sind ja schon mal ne klare Ansage.  
Für eine GraKa und eine CPU ist das ne extrem "Fette Ausbeute". Ich würd da keine komischen Experimente mit "Betriebsystemen vom USB-Stick " betreiben.

Achso, ich hoffe dir ist bekannt, dass deine BigWu in etwa 60000 Punkte abwirft wenn du Sie innerhalb von 3 Tagen ablieferst. Auch von daher würd ich es vermeiden jetzt herumzuexperimentieren.


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Januar 2010)

Da hab ich ja echt wenig mit meiner Config oder?^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...h-folding-home-thread-ii-720.html#post1470833

Un post 7194

Was meint ihr?


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Januar 2010)

@Muschkote

Ne, die Big - Wu lass ich durchrumpeln. Die VM kann man doch auch pausieren oder stoppen und wieder neustarten oder?
Wollte mal wieder etwas zocken.


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Januar 2010)

Klar kannte das machen! 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ell-effizient-falten-mit-einer-vm-ht-web2.jpg


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Januar 2010)

erkläre das mal vollständig

stop floding -> VM aus -> VM an -> continue Folding ?

Edit: Jetzt ist mir der VM - Player schon wieder ausgestiegen beim Aufruf vom Task-Manager.
Interner VM-ware Player monitor Error und der Forschritt is nu auch weg. Restore nützt nix.

Edit: Der Forschritt ist doch noch da, nur Fahmon zeigt 0% an.
Bleibt also doch alles erhalten


----------



## Argead (24. Januar 2010)

Du kannst Pause Folding -> Die VM suspenden (auf das X klicken) -> spiele -> dann wieder VM starten -> Continue Folding

Ansonsten kannst du die VM auch einfach per VM -> send STRG ALT ENTF auschalten und nachher wieder anmachen.


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Januar 2010)

Ansonsten kannst du die VM auch einfach per VM -> send STRG ALT ENTF  auschalten und nachher wieder anmachen.

So mach ich es ist mir am sichersten! 80% fertig zu verlieren hab ich net die lust zu


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Januar 2010)

Fahmon hat etwas Zeit (%) benötigt um sich einzupegeln.
Ohne GPU - client läuft der VM - client gleich schnell, Schade eigentlich.

So, mein win 7 ist wieder abgeschmiert mit BSOD:

APC-INDEX-MISMATCH

Habe daraufhin die MB - Spannung erhöht (diese war auch arg niedrig eingestellt).


----------



## MarcXL (24. Januar 2010)

Kurze Zwischenfrage:

Ist eine PPD von ca. 2300-2500 für die CPU im Normbereich bei meinem System?

C2Q 6600 auf 3GHz -läuft über VM wie im Thread beschrieben.

Dabei hat es keine Auswirkung ob ich keinen, nur einen oder beide GPU-Console über Windows laufen lasse.

GPU: GTX 260 -192

2 Clients mit gesamt 6300PPD

Wie gesagt, alles so eingerichtet wie im thread beschrieben


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Januar 2010)

Also ich denke es ist OK, ich habe zwischen 20 - 21K PPD, wenn der Rechner in Ruhe gelassen wird.


----------



## klefreak (25. Januar 2010)

für die QUadfalter hätte ich anhaltepunkte:

mein Q9550 @3,4ghz faltet 

A1 Core WU's 2300-2700ppd (nur ca 80% CPU_Last =A1Core bedingt ;( )
A2 Core WU's 4800-5400ppd (100% CPU Last)
A3 Core --> Werte folgen wenn ich die erste WU ergattere 

eine Linux-VM als Dualcorevariante sollte mit A2 Core in etwa die A1 einer Quadvm schaffen.. !!

mfg klemens


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Januar 2010)

@klefrak

Wie schaut es mit einem Phenom 955 @3.4GHz aus mit dem VM Player ?


----------



## nfsgame (25. Januar 2010)

Den VMWare-Player könntest du Theoretisch jetzt vergessen, weil der A3-Core nun auch für Windows erhältlich ist und (bis jetzt) läuft .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. Januar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Den VMWare-Player könntest du Theoretisch jetzt vergessen, weil der A3-Core nun *auch* für Windows erhältlich ist und (bis jetzt) läuft .



Bietet der Windowsclient nun die gleiche Performance wie der Linuxclient (auf Grund der Cores)? O.o
Bedeutet das also das der effektiveren und effizienteren FaltVM?


----------



## mattinator (25. Januar 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Bietet der Windowsclient nun die gleiche Performance wie der Linuxclient (auf Grund der Cores)? O.o
> Bedeutet das also das der effektiveren und effizienteren FaltVM?



Werde ich demnächst testen, habe beides konfiguriert. Allerdings denke ich, dass es jetzt doch nicht nur noch CPU-SMP-Projekte für den A3-Core gibt. Oder sehe ich das falsch ? Zumindest habe ich in der Linux-VM bisher auch noch wechselseitig Projekte für A2- und A1-Core bekommen.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Januar 2010)

Also der Windows SMP ist bei mir auf nem 64bit OS genausoschnell wie die VM (beide mit A3-Core natürlich ) .


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Januar 2010)

mein smp client bekommt irgendwie keine id...

[16:20:32] - Ask before connecting: No
[16:20:32] - User name: T0Mat0 (Team 70335)
[16:20:32] - User ID not found locally
[16:20:32] + Requesting User ID from server
[16:20:53] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[16:20:53] + Could not connect to Primary Assignment Server for ID
[16:21:14] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[16:21:14] + Could not connect to Secondary Assignment Server for ID
[16:21:14] 
+ Could not get ID from server. Retrying...


das kommt schon einen ganzen tag, woran könnte es denn liegen?


----------



## mattinator (25. Januar 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> mein smp client bekommt irgendwie keine id...
> 
> [16:20:32] - Ask before connecting: No
> [16:20:32] - User name: T0Mat0 (Team 70335)
> ...



Vllt. blockt eine Firewall (auf Deinem Rechner oder Router).


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Januar 2010)

Jetzt wo der Core A3 draußen ist, habe ich die VM wieder gelöscht, VMware flog gleich mit von der Platte. So habe ich weniger RAM-Verbrauch und F@H nimmt nur die freie CPU-Leistung. Jetzt kann ich F@H auch zum Crysis zocken anlassen.


----------



## sentinel1 (25. Januar 2010)

Toll, ich muss noch 10 Stunden auf die bigadv warten, danach fliegt der VM-Ware Krämpel gleich weg.
Eigentlich sollte es ohne Emulator doch noch schneller sein.


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Vllt. blockt eine Firewall (auf Deinem Rechner oder Router).



ich hatte es im vmware server laufen, nun hab ich es im player versucht, da gehts wunderbar 

ist aber doof, da der vmware player den server deinstalliert hat und ich da noch andere sachen laufen hatte 

hat da wer ne idee woran das liegt?


----------



## Argead (25. Januar 2010)

Also ich schreib hier mal, die VM wird nicht weiter aktualisiert da ich jetzt zum Windows client wechsel. (Norton Sonar (Echtzeitschutz) ausgeschaltet und dann klappt das sogar)


----------



## sentinel1 (25. Januar 2010)

@Argead
Man sollte erst mal auf gesicherte Werte warten, bevor man die VM-Ware verwirft.


----------



## Argead (26. Januar 2010)

Ja falls die VM doch wieder erwarten trotzdem (erhebliche) Geschwindigkeitsvorteile bringt kann ich sie ja weiter aktuell halten.


----------



## mattinator (26. Januar 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> ich hatte es im vmware server laufen, nun hab ich es im player versucht, da gehts wunderbar
> 
> ist aber doof, da der vmware player den server deinstalliert hat und ich da noch andere sachen laufen hatte
> 
> hat da wer ne idee woran das liegt?



Steht bei VMware in den FAQ des Players Häufig gestellte Fragen zum kostenlosen VMware Player zur Desktop-Virtualisierung, kostenlose Virtualisierung :



> *Kann ich VMware Player auf Maschinen installieren, auf denen bereits andere Produkte von VMware installiert sind?*
> 
> Nein. VMware Player ist nicht dafür ausgelegt, auf Maschinen installiert zu werden, auf denen sich bereits andere Produkte von VMware befinden. Wenn bei dem Versuch der Installation von VMware Player festgestellt wird, dass sich bereits VMware Workstation, VMware ACE oder VMware Server auf dem Computer befindet, wird die Installation mit einer Fehlermeldung abgebrochen. Wenn Sie VMware Workstation 7 kaufen und installieren, ist VMware Player allerdings bereits enthalten.


----------



## sentinel1 (26. Januar 2010)

Wäre QEMU da  nicht angebrachter.


----------



## Knutowskie (26. Januar 2010)

sind die fah server unten, oder warum weigert sich meine VM plötzlich, meine Ergebnisse zu übertragen???


----------



## mattinator (26. Januar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Ja falls die VM doch wieder erwarten trotzdem (erhebliche) Geschwindigkeitsvorteile bringt kann ich sie ja weiter aktuell halten.



Bei mir läuft (nach erstem Test) der A3-Core unter Windows schneller als in der Linux-VM, Ergebnisse aus FahMon (ohne Bonus-Berechnung) für Projekt 6012:


Linux-VM: Gemittelte Frame-Dauer : 8mn 21s - 810.54 ppd
Windows: Gemittelte Frame-Dauer : 6mn 43s - 1007.64 ppd
Allerdings lief der Windows-Client nahezu ohne weitere Nutzung des Rechners, beim Linux-Client vorrangig mit Internet-Nutzung. Das sollte jedoch nicht den ganzen Unterschied verursacht haben, werde bei Gelegenheit noch weitere Tests machen.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Januar 2010)

Jeweils ohne Inetnutzung und mit Beendeter explorer.exe und ohne unnötige Dienste:

Linux VM-SMP mit C2Q Q6700 @ 3,42GHz: ~5000ppd
Windows-SMP mit idenstischer CPU und idenstischer Umgebung: 6490,69ppd

Beide mit dem Projekt 6012 (A3-Core).


----------



## Argead (26. Januar 2010)

Dann kann man diesen Thread hier ja eigentlich schließen oder?


----------



## sentinel1 (26. Januar 2010)

Habs gerade noch irgendwie geschafft die results zu versenden, Oh Mann.
Unter 3 Tage habe ich dadurch vermutlich nicht mehr geschafft.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Januar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Dann kann man diesen Thread hier ja eigentlich schließen oder?


Naja für die i7-Benutzer die bigadv falten wollen ist der Thread hier noch Interessant .


----------



## mattinator (26. Januar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Jeweils ohne Inetnutzung und mit Beendeter explorer.exe und ohne unnötige Dienste:
> 
> Linux VM-SMP mit C2Q Q6700 @ 3,42GHz: ~5000ppd
> Windows-SMP mit idenstischer CPU und idenstischer Umgebung: 6490,69ppd
> ...



Hast Du die PPD ausgerechnet, oder sind das die Werte aus HFM.NET ?


----------



## nfsgame (26. Januar 2010)

Sind Werte aus HFM.NET.


----------



## sentinel1 (26. Januar 2010)

Ist bigadv mit Windows beim I7 langsamer?


----------



## Fate T.H (26. Januar 2010)

bigadv WU´s sind noch nicht verfügbar für Windows aber Stanford will die WU´s nachreichen für den A3-Core.


----------



## Muschkote (26. Januar 2010)

@sentinel1
Ich glaube du hättest den Bonus warscheinlich auch innerhalb der 3 Tage nicht bekommen. Ich glaub man muss vorher min. 10 WUs mit Passwort gefaltet haben.
Falls das so nicht stimmt, kann das bestimmt AM-Subaru oder Tecrider richtigstellen.


----------



## Fate T.H (26. Januar 2010)

Richtig der schnellste weg ist das man 10 A2/A3 Wu´s (-advmethods) durchkaut mit Passkey bevor man umschwenkt auf BigAdv
bzw. in den genuss der Bonuspunkte zu kommen bei den Bigs bzw. den neuen A3-WU.


----------



## Mettsemmel (4. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab jetzt mit meinem Phenom II X4 955 und Advmethods ne PPD von durchschnittlich ca. 2000 (also mit der Linux-VM). Mein GPU-CLient läuft nebenher auch aber die CPU-Auslastung beträgt so zwischen 80-97%.
Sind die PpD okay oder kann ich das noch irgendwie verbessern?


----------



## Argead (4. Februar 2010)

mit einem a3 oder einem a2 core? (Welche Projektnummer)


----------



## Mettsemmel (4. Februar 2010)

Also laut Fahmon isses der SMP Gromacs Core und das Projekt 3065 (R4, C192, G47)


----------



## Knutowskie (5. Februar 2010)

die tolle weboberfläche, die es ja gibt ist funktionell ganz schön eingeschränkt!
man kann nich pausieren, wenn man mit a3 cores faltet usw...
Gibts updates dafür?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Februar 2010)

Es wird garantiert kein Update geben, weil das Zeitalter des VM-Faltens vorbei ist. Mit dem A3-Core ist der Windows-SMP ein kleines bisschen schneller als Linux, egal ob nativ oder VM.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Es wird garantiert kein Update geben, weil das Zeitalter des VM-Faltens vorbei ist. Mit dem A3-Core ist der Windows-SMP ein kleines bisschen schneller als Linux, egal ob nativ oder VM.


Doch es wird noch Updates geben, da bin ich mir sicher. Was sollen sonst diejenigen machen, die einen hochgetakteten i/ besitzen und zusätzlich zu diesen Big-WUs noch per Graka falten wollen? Da bleibt nur eine VM.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2010)

Hmmm, die VM zieht trotz -bigadv und -smp 8 Flags nen a1 Core .


----------



## Schmicki (5. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hmmm, die VM zieht trotz -bigadv und -smp 8 Flags nen a1 Core .



Bei mir waren die letzten drei WUs auch nur A1 Cores.  Deshalb bin ich jetzt auf SMP2 unter Windows umgeschwenkt.


----------



## mattinator (5. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hmmm, die VM zieht trotz -bigadv und -smp 8 Flags  nen a1 Core .





Schmicki schrieb:


> Bei mir waren die letzten drei WUs auch nur A1 Cores.  Deshalb bin ich jetzt auf SMP2 unter Windows umgeschwenkt.



Ist doch nur gerecht, wenn die "Falter" mit schnelleren CPU's auch mal die "alten" Projekte rechnen. Da werden sie zum Glück schneller alle.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2010)

Vorteilhaft fürs Team ist es auf keinem Fall .


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Februar 2010)

Stanford könnte auch sagen, sie geben die alten A1-WUs nur den Windows-Faltern, die kein -advmethods haben (davon gibt es sicher noch genug). Linux-Falter mit deaktivierem -advmethods (dazu gehören auch die -bigadv-Falter) kriegen ausschließlich A2, Falter mit -advmethods kriegen nur A3.


----------



## mattinator (5. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Stanford könnte auch sagen, sie geben die alten A1-WUs nur den Windows-Faltern, die kein -advmethods haben (davon gibt es sicher noch genug). Linux-Falter mit deaktivierem -advmethods (dazu gehören auch die -bigadv-Falter) kriegen ausschließlich A2, Falter mit -advmethods kriegen nur A3.



Hört sich logisch an, aber leider läuft es wohl eher zufällig.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Februar 2010)

Deswegen ja auch Konjunktiv ("könnte").
Ich habe mit meinem Windows-SMP bis jetzt nur A3-WUs gekriegt.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meinem Windows-SMP bis jetzt nur A3-WUs gekriegt.


 
Kann ich bestätigen - meine SMP2's falten bisher ausschliesslich A3er


----------



## The Master of MORARE (6. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Deswegen ja auch Konjunktiv ("könnte").
> Ich habe mit meinem Windows-SMP bis jetzt nur A3-WUs gekriegt.





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen - meine SMP2's falten bisher ausschliesslich A3er



Ich bekomme erst seit nem (ungewollten) Neustart ausschließlich A3-WUs.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Februar 2010)

Mein Server bekommt seit der Umstellung auf den SMP2 nur noch A3er. Ist allerdings ein "echter" 24/7er .


----------



## sentinel1 (11. Februar 2010)

hab jetzt eben mal den fah-client in die Linux-VM kopiert und dann das:  

Muss ich irgendwelche Rechte anpassen?

[19:30:28] + Processing work unit
[19:30:28] Core required: FahCore_a3.exe
[19:30:28] Core not found.
[19:30:28] - Core is not present or corrupted.
[19:30:28] - Attempting to download new core...
[19:30:28] + Downloading new core: FahCore_a3.exe
[19:30:28] Downloading core (/~pande/Linux/AMD64/Core_a3.fah from Stanford University)
[19:30:29] - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 404
[19:30:29] + Error: Could not download core
[19:30:29] + Core download error (#2), waiting before retry...


----------



## Argead (11. Februar 2010)

Ich hab doch eine Version eingestellt, mit dem 6.29 Client

Vielleicht ist der Server auch einfach nur down


----------



## sentinel1 (11. Februar 2010)

Ich teste dann mit der neuen VM, bitte warten!

Trotzdem Danke, vorallem für die neue VM !


----------



## sentinel1 (11. Februar 2010)

Die neue VM läuft prima, endlich wieder:    -BIGADV

Der VM-Ware - Player stirbt manchmal: VMWare internal Error

Vermutlich sind wohl 5,2 GB (4,6 für F@H) bei 6GB zu viel des Guten.
Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass der Client 4,6 GB für BIGADV braucht??


----------



## dereinzug (13. Februar 2010)

@sentinel1
Laut dem, was ich bisher in Everest gesehen habe, sinds bis zu 4 Gbyte, die sich der Vmware-Player schnappt.
In Abhängigkeit von dem, was ich sonst noch so am Rechner mache, sind ingesamt 5,5 bis 5,8 Gbyte von 6 Gbyte belegt und der Vmware-Player ist mir glücklicherweise noch nie abgestürzt.

ciao Tom

P.S. OS: Win7 X64


----------



## TECRIDER (13. Februar 2010)

Mit einer VM und zwei GPU Clienten werden bei mir unter Vista Ultimate x64 fast ganze 7GB RAM belegt.

Siehe Anhang


----------



## sentinel1 (14. Februar 2010)

.. (vmtl) aufgrund des VT.. - Flag braucht die CPU noch mehr VCore 1,36V mit der VM-Ware.
Aber wer übertaktet schon seine CPU und nutzt diese dann  zum Virtualisieren , Falter only.


----------



## domi-germany (1. März 2010)

hallo,
habe einen q6600 und ne 9800 gt wie falte ich am besten ?
1 vm client habe ich schon CPU ~ 50% 
1 gpu client unter windows 7 x64

mfg dominic


----------



## mattinator (1. März 2010)

domi-germany schrieb:


> hallo,
> habe einen q6600 und ne 9800 gt wie falte ich am besten ?
> 1 vm client habe ich schon CPU ~ 50%
> 1 gpu client unter windows 7 x64
> ...



Falten unter VMware bringt seit SMP2-Client nur noch bei bigadv-Projekten etwas und die gibt es bei einem q6600 (momentan noch ?) nicht. Also für Dich am besten Windows CPU-SMP- sowie GPU-Console-Client / GPU-Tray-Client. Habe erst kürzlich meine zwei GPU-Tray-Clients auf GPU-Console-Clients umgestellt und das scheint sogar bei gleichzeitigem CPU-SMP-Client diesem noch ein paar PPD mehr zu bringen (auch im Vergleich zum GPU-Tray-Client ohne Start des Viewers).


----------



## domi-germany (1. März 2010)

Okay SMP läuft 98% Last + GPU client

 danke


----------



## ADGMike (16. März 2010)

Ich habe mir den vmplayer 3.01 gezogen, bekomme aber nur 4 Kerne angeboten ( ... es werden max. 4 Kerne unterstützt ... ). Wenn ich mit dem i7 965 dann falte, sind natürlich nur 50% Auslastung im System und die deadline nicht zu schaffen.
Mit vmplayer 2.51 wurden mir sogar nur 2 Kerne in der vm angeboten :/
Was mach ich falsch, kann jemand Hilfestellung geben ?


----------



## Fate T.H (16. März 2010)

Meine mich dunkel daran zu errinern das man 8 Kerne nur in der *.vmx Datei
der jeweiligen Virturellen Maschine konfigurieren kann und nicht über die GUI des Programms.

Die *.vmx mit dem Editor öffnen und nach einem Eintrag suchen der ungefähr so lautet -> numcpu=4
Speichern und VM starten.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. März 2010)

Als ich noch mit VM gefaltet habe, hatte ich VMware Workstation, da kann man die ganzen Einstellungen wie Kernanzahl leicht einstellen.


----------



## Fate T.H (16. März 2010)

VMware Workstation 6-6.5 kann nur max. 2 Kerne über GUI nutzen außer wenn man die *.vmx ändert dann gingen auch 4 Kerne.
VMware Workstation 7 kann nicht mehr als 4 Kerne nutzen ansonsten verweigert er den Start der VM.
VMware Player 3 kann 4 Kerne über GUI oder bis zu 8 Kerne über *.vmx editieren nutzen.


----------



## nfsgame (16. März 2010)

Ambesten du hältst dich komplett an das HowTo, dann kan nix schiefgehen. Nutze die dort verlinkte Version vom Player und die fertige VM .


----------



## ADGMike (16. März 2010)

thx für die Hilfestellungen/Ideen.
Eine *.vmx Datei sehe ich leider nicht.
Ich finde eine vmware-vmx.exe im vmware/x64 Verzeichnis, jedoch kann ich die nicht so einfach editieren, denke ich. Dort steht dann numcpu = %d.
Ansonsten hate ich mich ja an die Anleitung gehalten, jedoch eine vorgefertigte vmplayer Version sehe ich nicht ( link zur Homepage von vmware, dort registrieren, downloaden, installieren ).
Wäre schön, wenn noch jemand Rat hat.


----------



## Fate T.H (16. März 2010)

Die vmx Datei die du Editieren musst findest du in dem Ordner der virturellen Maschine,
also z.B. bei mir (Win7) liegen die Standardmäsig unter "C:\Users\BENUTZERNAME\Documents\Virtual Machines\"


----------



## ADGMike (16. März 2010)

Thx, Am-Subaru.
Doch nun kommt, wie es am Anfang schon einmal war: vmware läuft "angeblich nur mit 4 Kernen.
Muss ich aufgeben ?


----------



## Argead (16. März 2010)

Bist du eingentlich sicher, dass du Hyperthreading an hast?

Vielleicht hilft ja auch eine neuinstallation vom VMwareplayer.


----------



## Fate T.H (16. März 2010)

Ich gehe davon aus das der SMT aktiviert hat aber ich teste mal eben was aus
würd mich nicht wundern wenn es sich bewahrheitet. ^^


----------



## Fate T.H (16. März 2010)

Sorry für Doppelpost aber hier mal ne dolle Nachricht für unsere VM-Falter.


Mit dem Update *3.0.1 Build 227600 vom VMware Player* wurde die möglichkeit genommen die VM´s mit 8 Kernen zu starten. 
Habe es gerade selber getestet mit 3.0.0 klappts *mit 3.0.1 klappt es nicht*.

Einzige möglichkeit bleibt euch die Version *3.0.0 Build 203739* zu nutzen
welche es hier noch zum Downloaden gibt -> VMware Player 3.0.0
Installieren und in den einstellungen Auto-Update prüfung deaktivieren sonst nervt es irgendwann.



@Argead

Bitte übernimm es ins Startposting um Fragen zu vermeiden.


----------



## ADGMike (17. März 2010)

Super, AM-Subaru.
Recht herzlichen Dank für Deine Mühen.
Ich habe mir die 3.0 gezogen, installiert und ... es läuft 
Da hätte ich alleine nie geschafft - danke schön.


----------



## Fate T.H (17. März 2010)

Keine ursache war selber neugierig weil ich diesen Fehler von der Workstation her kannte.

Frohes Falten noch


----------



## klefreak (17. März 2010)

UPDATE:

VMware Communities: VMware Workstation Beta

mit dieser BETA ist es wieder Offiziell moglich 



> The VMware Workstation Team is excited to invite you to participate in the Workstation 7.1, Player 3.1 and ACE 2.7 Beta program.
> 
> VMware truly values the participation of our user community in the product development process. VMware Workstation wouldn't be the industry leader without your enthusiasm and support.
> 
> ...



mfg Klemens


----------



## Fate T.H (17. März 2010)

Wen wollen die jetzt eigentlich veralbern hier ?

Erst ja , dann nein und jetzt wieder doch. 
Naja bestätigt mich noch mehr meine Lizenz auslaufen zu lassen von dem Laden
es sei denn die bieten Features die sich mal richtig lohnen ggü. dem Player.


----------



## klefreak (17. März 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Wen wollen die jetzt eigentlich veralbern hier ?
> 
> Erst ja , dann nein und jetzt wieder doch.
> Naja bestätigt mich noch mehr meine Lizenz auslaufen zu lassen von dem Laden
> es sei denn die bieten Features die sich mal richtig lohnen ggü. dem Player.




ja, die Type sind Wankelmütig..

--> mit dem Player hat man eigentlich alles was man braucht,  und das kostenlos..

mfg


----------



## Argead (17. März 2010)

So habs reineditiert.


----------



## Bommer (7. April 2010)

Hallo

Habe wie in der HOW-TO mal die VMWARE installiert. Nachdem ich heute in mein LOG geschaut habe, war ich entsetzt was ich da gesehen habe.

Hier mal der Auszug: 

[20:57:29] Verified work/wudata_02.trr 
[20:57:29] Verified work/wudata_02.xtc 
[20:57:29] Verified work/wudata_02.edr 
[20:57:35] Completed 195056 out of 250000 steps (78%) 
[21:45:18] Completed 197500 out of 250000 steps (79%) 
[22:33:30] Completed 200000 out of 250000 steps (80%) 
[23:21:29] Completed 202500 out of 250000 steps (81%) 
[00:09:26] Completed 205000 out of 250000 steps (82%) 
[00:57:21] Completed 207500 out of 250000 steps (83%) 
[01:45:18] Completed 210000 out of 250000 steps (84%) 
[02:33:10] Completed 212500 out of 250000 steps (85%) 
[03:21:02] Completed 215000 out of 250000 steps (86%) 
[04:08:51] Completed 217500 out of 250000 steps (87%) 
[04:56:42] Completed 220000 out of 250000 steps (88%) 
[05:44:47] Completed 222500 out of 250000 steps (89%) 
[06:32:46] Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps (90%) 
[07:20:52] Completed 227500 out of 250000 steps (91%) 
[08:08:54] Completed 230000 out of 250000 steps (92%) 
[08:56:48] Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps (93%) 
[09:34:37] CoreStatus = 0 (0) 
[09:34:37] Sending work to server 
[09:34:37] Project: 2682 (Run 5, Clone 24, Gen 8) 
[09:34:37] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_02.dat 
[09:34:37] - Error: Could not read unit 02 file. Removing from queue. 
[09:34:37] - Preparing to get new work unit... 
[09:34:37] Cleaning up work directory 
[09:34:37] + Attempting to get work packet 
[09:34:37] Passkey found 
[09:34:37] - Connecting to assignment server 
[09:34:38] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.22). 
[09:34:38] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home 
[09:34:38] Loaded queue successfully. 
[09:36:48] + Closed connections 
[09:36:53] 
[09:36:53] + Processing work unit 
[09:36:53] Core required: FahCore_a2.exe 
[09:36:53] Core found. 
[09:36:53] Working on queue slot 03 [April 7 09:36:53 UTC] 
[09:36:53] + Working ... 
[09:36:54] 
[09:36:54] *------------------------------* 
[09:36:54] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core 
[09:36:54] Version 2.10 (Sun Aug 30 03:43:28 CEST 2009) 
[09:36:54] 
[09:36:54] Preparing to commence simulation 
[09:36:54] - Ensuring status. Please wait. 
[09:37:03] - Looking at optimizations... 
[09:37:03] - Working with standard loops on this execution. 
[09:37:03] - Files status OK 
[09:37:34] - Expanded 30323056 -> 159726549 (decompressed 101.8 percent) 
[09:38:15] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=30323056 data_size=159726549, decompressed_data_size=159726549 diff=0 
[09:38:17] - Digital signature verified 


Nach 93% plötzlich der Abbruch ??? Wodurch ist der enstanden ??? Kann man das im LOG sehen ???

Das wars dann erst mal mit BIG WUs....

Ich hab 6 GB RAM drinnen. Reichen die wohl nicht ???

Wenn ich in die VMWARE schaut steht da:

root@FAH: ~# Out of memory: kill prozess 1161 (mpiexec) score 23584 or a child 
Killed prozess 1162 (FaHCore_a2.exe) vsz: 817628kB, anon-rss:518496kB, file-rss:11496kB

Gruss Bommer


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2010)

Jop, dir ist der Speicher ausgegangen. Für Big-WUs in ner VM empfehle ich mindestens 8GB RAM.


----------



## Muschkote (7. April 2010)

Hallo, bei soeben das hier:

[12:53:31] Working on queue slot 04 [April 7 12:53:31 UTC]
[12:53:31] + Working ...
[12:53:32] 
[12:53:32] *------------------------------*
[12:53:32] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[12:53:32] Version 2.10 (Sun Aug 30 03:43:28 CEST 2009)
[12:53:32] 
[12:53:32] Preparing to commence simulation
[12:53:32] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[12:53:32] Filks status OK
[12:53:32] ndard loops on this execution.
[12:53:32] - Files status OK
[12:53:34] 0.6 percent)
[12:53:34] 237864 -> 159270593 (decompressed 100.6 percent)
[12:53:35] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=30237864 data_size=159270593, decompressed_data_size=159270593 diff=0
[12:53:36] 4, Clone 1, Gen 55)
[12:53:36] 
[12:53:36] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[12:53:36] Entering M.D.
[12:53:40] ing M.D.
[12:53:42] macs checkpoints
[12:53:46] ckpoints
[12:53:49]  M.D.
[12:53:55] Using Gromacs checkpoints
[12:54:17] CoreStatus = FF (255)
[12:54:17] Sending work to server
[12:54:17] Project: 2683 (Run 4, Clone 1, Gen 55)
*[12:54:17] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_04.dat
[12:54:17] - Error: Could not read unit 04 file. Removing from queue.
*[12:54:17] Trying to send all finished work units
[12:54:17] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[12:54:17] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[12:54:17] Cleaning up work directory
[12:54:26] + Attempting to get work packet

das waren 78 % .

Kam aber nicht von selbst, sondern wollte ich den Rechner mal rebooten und nach nem Neustart konnt er die nicht mehr laden. Gibt es ein Flag für "Langouste De-coupler", welches man von Hand setzen kann? 

Das er die WUs nicht wieder startet ist mir schon mal passiert, aber immer nur wenn Fah in der VM auf Autostart läuft. Wenn ich alles von Hand starte kann ich anhalten und und neustarten wie ich lustig bin ohne das WUs kaputt gehen.

Achja und 6GB Speicher hab ich auch drinne und die haben bis jetzt ausgereicht, ich hab ja schon einige von den "Grossen" erfolgreich durchgekaut.


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2010)

Hm, nagut. Dann kanns woanders drann liegen. wenns bei dir mit 6GB funzt .


----------



## mattinator (7. April 2010)

Bommer schrieb:


> Ich hab 6 GB RAM drinnen. Reichen die wohl nicht ???
> 
> Wenn ich in die VMWARE schaut steht da:
> 
> ...



Hast Du in der VM die Ramdisk aktiviert ? Würde ich auslassen, kostet nur Hauptspeicher und bringt nicht so viel.


----------



## Bommer (8. April 2010)

Hallo

Die war aus.....

Naja, mal schauen. Mit Grafikkarten gehts sowieso schneller. Ich finde die Deadline bei BIG-WUs sowieso ziemlich kurz. Meinen Rechner möchte ich  deswegen auch nicht dauernd anlassen. Habs mal ausprobieren wollen.

Gruss Bommer


----------



## mattinator (8. April 2010)

Bommer schrieb:


> Mit Grafikkarten gehts sowieso schneller. Ich finde die Deadline bei BIG-WUs sowieso ziemlich kurz. Meinen Rechner möchte ich  deswegen auch nicht dauernd anlassen.



Kannst ja immer noch den CPU-SMP2- oder den CPU-Client direkt unter Windows ausprobieren, die Deadlines sind mit einem guten Quad-Core auch ohne Stress zu schaffen. Linux (unter VM) lohnt sich inzwischen nur für die bigadv-Projekte, die nur mit 8 Kernen (incl. HT) laufen und wie Du schon schreibst, recht knappe dealines haben, sofern man nicht einen besonders schnellen (oc-ten) Prozessor hat.


----------



## FloH 31 (5. Mai 2010)

Aehm ich hab da mal n Problem...

Ich kann für den Vmplayer max. 8 Kerne falten lassen - hab aber 12 
a) Kann man das Problem lösen/umgehen? b) wenn nein lohnt sich das trotzdem, über die Vm zu falten?


----------



## Argead (5. Mai 2010)

So weit ich weiß gibts keine Lösung dafür. Du könntest natürlich noch nen normalen SMP2 auf den andern 4 Kernen laufen lassen, ich weiß aber nicht ob dass stabil läuft.


----------



## FloH 31 (5. Mai 2010)

Hm, vielleicht probier ichs demnächst mal aus aber im Moment reichen mir meine ~15k PPD ohne Vm erstmal.


----------



## mattinator (5. Mai 2010)

FloH 31 schrieb:


> Aehm ich hab da mal n Problem...
> 
> Ich kann für den Vmplayer max. 8 Kerne falten lassen - hab aber 12
> a) Kann man das Problem lösen/umgehen? b) wenn nein lohnt sich das trotzdem, über die Vm zu falten?



Mehr als 8 Kerne gehen (momentan) im VMware Player wahrscheinlich nicht, kannst es höchstens mal über Editieren der vmx-Datei versuchen:


> numvcpus = "12"


Es sollte sich mit Deiner CPU trotzdem lohnen, da Du die deadlines für die Boni mit den bigadv-Projekten schaffen solltest (Folding Forum • View topic - new release: extra-large work units, Folding Forum • View topic - Top -bigadv systems). Wenn nur 8 Kerne in der VM nutzbar sind und Du alle auslasten willst, sollte der Windows-SMP-Consolen-Client auch mit 4 Kernen ohne Probleme parallel laufen.


----------



## Mettsemmel (10. Mai 2010)

Wie kann ich denn bei der VM den -forceasm flag benutzen?

//EDIT: ah, ich glaub ich habs geschafft
per -configonly, dann die ganze config durchmachen und am Ende konnte man zusätzliche Parameter eingeben.
Obs funktioniert hat, müsste sich an den ppd bemerkbar machen
^^


----------



## mattinator (19. Juni 2010)

VMware Player 3.1 schon seit Ende Mai verfügbar: VMware Player. Mit offiziellem Support für acht Kerne in der VM: VMware Player 3.1 Release Notes:


> *Eight-Way SMP Support *— Create and run virtual machines  with a total of up to eight-processor cores.


----------



## shorty71 (28. Februar 2011)

Moin zusammen,
mal ne Frage: gibt es ein Linux Image für ne 16 Core (2xi7 auf nem Serverboard) Maschine, oder die möglichkeit den Client auf 16 Kerne einzustellen?

Für Euere Unterstützung wäre ich sehr dankbar.

gruß shorty


----------



## The Master of MORARE (28. Februar 2011)

Ob es ein spezielles Image gibt weiß ich nicht, jedoch kommt für dich eigentlich jede Distribution in Frage. Wichtig ist nur, dass der Kernel mit SMP-Flag kompiliert wurde, was mittlerweile Standard ist. Falls du Ubuntu nutzen möchtest, sind das ab Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 der generic-Kernel.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo shorty71

Es freut mich natürlich ausserordentlich wenn wir der Nummer 7 beim ComputerBase-HardwareLuxx Folding Team weiterhelfen können
Frag jederzeit wenn du was brauchst und sag auch deinen Kumpels Bescheid, dass wir da sind um zu helfen


----------



## nfsgame (28. Februar 2011)

16Kerne falten auch unter Windows Big . Schon ausprobiert und bei einem User in unserem Team am laufen.


----------



## shorty71 (1. März 2011)

Es geht mir um die neuen A5 Core, die sollen unter Linux um einiges schneller laufen. Kann ich Linux in einer VM laufen lassen?

Wenn Ja, welches Linux und wie stlle ich alles ein. (Mit den Howto`s,die hier angeboten werden, kann ich im Moment net viel Anfangen).

Im übrigen finde ich es "klasse", das auch Team fremden geholfen wird.

Im voraus mal ein dickes "Danke"!


----------



## caine2011 (1. März 2011)

hast du in hwluxx nicht auch im forum gefragt?

du kannst auf jeden fall das linux auch in der vm laufen lassen, 
was gefällt dir denn an dem how to auf seite 1 des threads nicht?

ich denke das einzige problem ist dass du sicherlich mindestens 12gb ram brauchst(sollte auf dem serverboard aber kein ding sein oder?)

und hier Bigadv Core A5 Coming Soon Including Linux; Client Upgrade Req'd [6.34 Binaries Up ] - Page 2 - Hardware Canucks
hat auch einer das ganze in ner vm laufen, also gehen tuts

mfg caine2011


edit:

gerade gesehen



> Just 4GB. I've only allocated 2048MB to the virtual machine. Still, with no other applications running - just the usual processes and the virtual machine - my RAM usage is at 85%. In the past, this kind of address saturation has led to instability of the guest, but A2 bigadv was highly unstable even in the best of times. So while running with 4GB may not be the problem it used to be, I can nonetheless see a pretty clear case that can be made for recommending at least 6GB.
> 
> I'll keep a close eye on stability and any potential EUEs and let you know if any crop up. Either way, I'll probably end up upgrading my RAM now that DDR3-1600 2x4GB kits can be had on the cheap.



http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...grade-reqd-6-34-binaries-up-3.html#post489716


man braucht nicht mal viel ram...


edit2:

hier noch ein how to:

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardwarecanucks-f-h-team/32050-how-vmware-bigadv-folding.html

vlt. gefällt dir das ja...

so jetzt genug geholfen(macht dann eine bigadv einheit für unser team XDDD)


----------



## shorty71 (2. März 2011)

Hab mich jetzt nach langem Testen und auswerten zu einem Dual-Boot mit Windows und Ubuntu entschieden.

Mit einer VM ist die Performens doch nicht so wie erhofft.

Mit Ubuntu spar ich nochmal knapp 2 min. TPP, gegenüber der VM.

Bei der VM scheint Windows doch reichlich Ressourcen zu brauchen.

Ich bedanke mich für euer Engagement und euere Hilfsbereitschaft.

(Klasse Community, hier bei euch!)

Greetz shorty


----------



## caine2011 (2. März 2011)

naja falls bei uns auch wer so ein sys baut kann er sich dann ja an dich wenden, 

btw: hat iwer ein sandysys auf linux basis laufen? oder vm?

kann mir da wer was verraten was performanter ist?

mfg caine2011


----------



## shorty71 (3. März 2011)

Sandys gehen unter Linux besonders gut ab (aber nur mit den neuen A5 Core)


----------



## caine2011 (3. März 2011)

sag mal eine ppd zahl bei einem takt (nimmst ja sicherlich den i7-2600k)

mfg caine2011


----------



## shorty71 (4. März 2011)

Ca. 33K PPD @Stock, das alles aber bei ca 80-120 Watt verbrauch. Effizienter kann man im Moment net Falten.

shorty


----------



## TEAM_70335 (4. November 2011)

Dickes Respekt von mir. bin grade am durchkämpfen..


----------



## TEAM_70335 (4. November 2011)

Es faltet es faltet und macht endlich Origami mit dem Projekt 7501..teste erstmal mit smp 8 dann mal mit bigadv..mal gucken..

Fazit: bei mir ist es langsamer als wenn ich normal mit smp2 unter windows falten würde..


----------

